# Seguimento Marítimo 2016 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)



## Miguel96 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:52)

Tópico de 2016 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias, temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
IPMA - Informação Costeira
IPMA - Cartas de previsão para Portugal
Modelo MOHID
NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
NOAA Wave Watch III
WindGuru
Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
Associação Bandeira Azul
Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
Offshore
Surftotal
WindGuru

*Webcams*
BeachCam (várias webcams)
Praia da Salema Algarve
Sagres
Lagos

*Anos anteriores:*
Seguimento Marítimo 2015 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2014 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2011 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)
Seguimento Praias 2009 (Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2016 às 19:25)

*Auxílio a surfistas em Matosinhos*
*
10 JAN 2016 17:01*
O Comando-local da Polícia Marítima de Leixões e o Sistema de Salvamento Balnear (SSB) da Câmara Municipal de Matosinhos resgataram hoje, ao fim da manhã, dois surfistas em dificuldades na Praia do "Titan", em Matosinhos.

O alerta foi recebido pelas 12h30 no piquete da Polícia Marítima (PM), tendo deslocado de imediato para o local alguns agentes. Foi também acionada uma embarcação da Estação Salva-vidas dos ISN de Leixões, bem como os meios do SSB (Sistema de Salvamento Balnear) da Câmara Municipal de Matosinhos, com nadadores-salvadores e respetivo material de salvamento e o INEM.

Os surfistas conseguiram nadar para as pedras do enrocamento do molhe sul do Porto de Leixões, pelos seus próprios meios. Os agentes da PM lançaram aos surfistas duas boias de salvação circulares que, amarradas a terra, serviram de apoio de segurança aos sinistrados. O pessoal do SSB, com apoio da Polícia Marítima, trouxe os surfistas para terra.

Ambos os surfistas, de nacionalidade portuguesa, encontravam-se com sinais de hipotermia e algumas escoriações nos pés, tendo sido assistidos no local pelo INEM. O incidente foi provocado, essencialmente, pelo estado alteroso do mar (forte ondulação e corrente) e vento muito intenso.

Fonte: http://www.amn.pt/Media/Paginas/DetalheNoticia.aspx?nid=260
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Autoridade-Marítima-Nacional-136707373169490/

Opinião sobre este assunto, visto que sou surfista: Com o mar gélido, alerta laranja no país devido ao mau tempo, correntes e ondas de inverno, estes surfistas não regulam bem da cabeça sujeitando-se ao perigo de poderem ser arrastados visto que o mar é traçoeiro e a corrente estar a empurrar contra o porto de leixões  principalmente nesta altura do ano e com o temporal que se faz sentir.
Com as melhores condições para surfar a partir da próxima quinta segundo o windguru, estes surfistas decidiram por a sua vida em risco e enfrentar a tempestade de ondas com mais de 4 metros.

Resultado da brincadeira, hipotermia, escoriações nos pés e não conseguirem voltar para terra.












Que piada tem este sujeito estar a rir-se no momento em que está a ser resgatado. Isto chama-se parafusos a menos.


----------



## Nordico (17 Jan 2016 às 22:15)

Olá

Quais são seus pensamentos sobre a temperatura do mar durante o verão ?

Em 2015, eu queria entender a temperatura exata do oceano, assim que eu comprei um termômetro simples (do tipo que você pode usar na piscina) e cada vez que eu vá para o oceano, eu levá-la comigo.   Eu mergulhe o termômetro por 5 minutos e recolher cada leitura, a maioria dos dias de junho, julho, agosto e setembro.

Os resultados surpreenderam-me.

Eu li o site da IPMA e prevêem a temperatura do oceano é 18°c ou 19°c durante junho e julho na Costa da Caparica, Fonte da Telha, Sesimbra e Tróia.

Na realidade, meu termômetro me disse que a Fonte da Telha a temperatura do oceano em junho e julho foi 21°c, nos dias 2, 3, e 4 de Julho, foi 23°c (tropical!).

A temperatura do oceano em Sesimbra foi 20°c. Em Tróia, foi 22°c todos os dias, mas, curiosamente, eu podia sentir o oceano em movimento quando eu nado, e se eu mover o termômetro em Troia, às vezes ele muda de 22°c a 21°c e depois volta novamente em curtos minutos.

A história de agosto não é uma boa, com tristeza: um dia de Fonte da Telha, eu medido 21°c mas no dia seguinte foi 16°c e que foi gelada para se banhar.  Ele me surpreende a rapidez com que a temperatura do oceano pode mudar. É a Nortada.

Há uma discrepância notável entre os valores IPMA e aqueles que eu pessoalmente medido: IPMA é muito menos em valores.






_A prova: leitura da temperatura do mar por termômetro na Fonte da Telha_


_




Isso me lembra de praias na Austrália.   Praia da Nato, sul da Fonte da Telha.   
Temperatura do agua do mar: 22.5c_

_




Praia do Nato.  Temperatura do agua: 22.5c, mais tarde do que 15.00h, temperatura do agua: 23c!_

_




Praia norte da Praia Atlântica, Tróia.   Cada dia em junho e julho, a agua do mar medido 22c._

_




A temperatura da agua do mar foi quase 23c a Troia!_

_




Praia Ribeira do Cavalo, perto da Sesimbra.   Temperatura do agua do mar: 20c.   _

O turista espanhol que eu encontro, eles sempre dizem que o oceano em Portugal é frio. Eu não concordo. De modo nenhum. As temperaturas são tão bons quanto sul da França, Barcelona, etc.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 22:22)

Nordico disse:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bem vindo!

Belo post, por acaso em tempos cheguei a pensar em comprar um termómetros desses, talvez no próximo verão, quem sabe.
Essa praia é um sonho, infelizmente tem saído e muito prejudicada por tanta publicidade...


----------



## Nordico (18 Jan 2016 às 00:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem vindo!
> 
> Belo post, por acaso em tempos cheguei a pensar em comprar um termómetros desses, talvez no próximo verão, quem sabe.
> Essa praia é um sonho, infelizmente tem saído e muito prejudicada por tanta publicidade...



Olá Jonas_87!

Obrigado pelo elogio.   

Eu comprei o termômetro de água do Decathlon em Almada. Eu acho que custar não mais de 5 euros. Mas eu também comprei um termômetro digital para o oceano para calibrar as leituras ... eu não poderia encontrar um tal dispositivo em Portugal, foi necessário para comprar este da minha irmã, que vive em Londres. 
(http://www.screwfix.com/p/tpi-digit...- Hand Tools&gclid=CMXmweuFsMoCFScFwwod8wQDXQ)

Por favor, não comprar os dispositivos que registram a temperatura do aquário, porque eles não resistem à água. Uma onda grande e eles estão acabados. Eu prefiro os dispositivos digitais à prova d'água, porque é possível receber uma leitura rápida.

O termômetro piscina é justamente bom. Eu encontrei algumas bóias de pesca velho deitado na praia, abandonado . Eu amarrei uma corda pequena 
presa ao meu lado para o termômetro e com as bóias de pesca, e eu apenas jogar para o oceano, e deixe por 5 minutos. Ele flutua de volta para a costa. Você precisa ser capaz de ver o dispositivo flutuante, de outra forma, no surf ou ondas grandes, ele pode desaparecer.

Eu acho que as bóias hidrogr*á*fico são uma longa distância a partir da costa, e profunda, porque as suas leituras sobre o website não concordam com as minhas descobertas.

Tchau


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

Nordico disse:


> Olá Jonas_87!
> 
> Obrigado pelo elogio.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela dicas, por acaso tenho uma decathlon mesmo ao lado de casa.
Sim, por vezes quando nadamos a uns 50 metros/100 metros da praia, notamos perfeitamente as diferenças de temperatura no corpo, tanto pelas correntes como pela mudança de fundo( areia / rochoso). Em Setembro de 2015, apanhei  a agua 20/21ºC em Alpertuche, Arrabida,  no próprio dia estava vento de SO,simplesmente divinal.


----------



## Nordico (18 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela dicas, por acaso tenho uma decathlon mesmo ao lado de casa.
> Sim, por vezes quando nadamos a uns 50 metros/100 metros da praia, notamos perfeitamente as diferenças de temperatura no corpo, tanto pelas correntes como pela mudança de fundo( areia / rochoso). Em Setembro de 2015, apanhei  a agua 20/21ºC em Alpertuche, Arrabida,  no próprio dia estava vento de SO,simplesmente divinal.



As praias Serra da Arrábida é tão bonita.   20/21ºC e muito boa.


----------



## Nordico (18 Jan 2016 às 14:28)

Em 6 de julho, eu li o site IPMA para a previsão temperatura do mar e depois eu levei o meu termômetro digital para a praia da Fonte da Telha.  Como se pode ver acima, IPMA prever 18ºc para a temperatura do oceano a Fonte da Telha . Mas o meu termômetro digital me deu uma leitura de 20.5ºc - perfeito para nadar sem sentir frio! A água foi belo, muitos amigos portugueses nadar e quando a maré abaixa, existem lagoas na praia.













Aqui é um filme que eu criei esse dia. Mais tarde, a temperatura do mar subiu para 24ºc ! Paraíso!

Não é apenas Algarve que tem águas mornas.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

Não nos podemos esquecer que  em fundo de areia com água com meio metro de profundidade a agua está mais quente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não nos podemos esquecer que  em fundo de areia com água com meio metro de profundidade a agua está mais quente.


Para além de que o IPMA não prevê a temperatura junto à costa, no mapa das previsões aquilo são kms e kms de mar. Mas é óbvio que à superfície é capaz de estar uns bons 20ºC, mas se nadarem até ao fundo vêm plenamente a diferença. E a Fonte da Telha é um sítio "especial" geralmente com a melhor temperatura do mar em toda a AML.


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2016 às 13:55)

Não sei se já andou por aqui.
Da AEMET:

*Atlas de Clima Marítimo 1981-2010*
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/conocermas/publicaciones/AtlasClimaMaritimo/AtlasClimaMaritimo.pdf


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2016 às 22:33)

Boas,
Finalmente mar a serio!

Muito atenção para o que aí vem, grande ondulação e grande período !
Situação acompanhar com devida precaução e quiça preocupação(devido à hora do pico da maré cheia).


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

Ainda não está bem definida a intensidade do evento de ondulação. O GFS 18z já reduziu um pouco a gravidade relativamente ao GFS 12z, aproximando-se um pouco do cenário do ECMWF 12z, que é ainda um pouco mais brando.

De qualquer maneira, a ondulação será sempre grande e é preciso tomar as devidas precauções.

Factores potenciadores de risco:
- Ondulação entre 6 a 8 metros, com alturas máximas que vão certamente ultrapassar os 10 metros em toda a Costa Ocidental (excepto zonas abrigadas).
- Período muito elevado, superior a 20 segundos. Na tempestade Hércules foi este o factor que tornou o evento excepcional, na altura previa-se um período de 24 s.
- Pico de ondulação e de período perto da hora da maré cheia.
- Maré de grande amplitude (3,7 m).

Factores atenuadores:
- Direcção da ondulação, NW a NNW, não é tão grave como se a ondulação viesse de W/NW.
- Praias ainda com grande volume de sedimentos, devido ao Inverno relativamente calmo até esta altura.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2016 às 00:31)

Por um lado é bom ser madrugada, menos pessoas junto à costa, mas por outro é uma pena, queria fazer uns registos da ondulação.
Faço ideia o canhão da Nazaré...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ainda não está bem definida a intensidade do evento de ondulação. O GFS 18z já reduziu um pouco a gravidade relativamente ao GFS 12z, aproximando-se um pouco do cenário do ECMWF 12z, que é ainda um pouco mais brando.
> 
> De qualquer maneira, a ondulação será sempre grande e é preciso tomar as devidas precauções.
> 
> ...


A Costa da Caparica ainda tem areia?


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2016 às 01:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A Costa da Caparica ainda tem areia?



Na Costa, a praia vai sempre perdendo alguma areia gradualmente. Hoje ainda tem umas boas praias e o estado global está longe de ser tão grave como já foi, mas não impede o mar de galgar o paredão numa boa tempestade, conjugado com marés vivas... vamos ver como se vai comportar na madrugada de Segunda para Terça.

Como já estava à espera, desagravou um pouco, mas ainda assim é preciso ter bastante atenção devido à grande amplitude da maré e ao período da ondulação. Muita atenção nas zonas tipicamente mais vulneráveis, por exemplo Furadouro, Esmoriz...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2016 às 13:05)

Contínuo sem perceber o "ordenamento do territorio" deste país, podem pôr toneladas de areia que ela desaparece logo... Enfim.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

Segundo o IPMA, a partir das 18 horas de amanhã até às 11:59 de terça, na faixa litoral de Lisboa a Viana do Castelo estará sob aviso laranja.
Passo a citar *" Ondas de noroeste com 5 a 6,5 m podendo atingir os 9 a 11 metros de altura máxima"*

Posto isto, mar valente, de facto run apos run do gfs a altura da ondulação foi caindo, ainda assim, perspectivam-se ondas jeitosas.
O pico da maré cheia será de madrugada, a protecção civil e  policia maritima que estejam atentos aos locais mais vulneráveis a galgamentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

A protecção civil de Mafra já adoptou algumas medidas de prevenção encerrando o acesso a algumas praias, muito bem, como sempre.



Por aqui, devem encerrar o paredão.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2016 às 20:56)

Aqui na minha zona,o mar causou alguns estragos, nomeadamente na muralha do paredão, e na estrutura de madeira de um bar, em Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 20:19)




----------



## james (22 Fev 2016 às 00:47)

Está a ficar muito agitado o mar está noite.  É bem audível a forte rebentação.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

Ondas gigantes hoje na Nazaré, melhor inverno do que este não há . Chuva, neve, ondas gigantes, frio.











Mais fotos em https://www.facebook.com/praiadonortenazare/


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Mar 2016 às 23:40)

Alguem sabe se existe algum mapa/site com a temperatura media anual da agua do mar em Portugal?

Obrigado.


----------



## LuisFilipe (14 Mar 2016 às 00:05)

ninguem me consegue ajudar?


----------



## Nordico (3 Abr 2016 às 08:19)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Alguem sabe se existe algum mapa/site com a temperatura media anual da agua do mar em Portugal?
> 
> Obrigado.




Ola LuisFilipe,

Sim, podes encontrar a informação de temperatura da agua do mar aqui:

http://www.seatemperature.org/europe/portugal/

Clicar no nome da cidade, em seguida, no mês, e mostra-lhe a temperatura do mar média, a temperatura do mar mais alta e a temperatura do mar mais baixa.    Bastante boa informação.

"Estes números são calculados a partir de vários anos de dados gravados e são as temperaturas máxima, mínima e média de todos os anos gravados".

Mas, como eu encontrei sempre, se você realmente quiser saber a temperatura exata do mar, e melhor ir nadar com um termômetro.


----------



## LuisFilipe (6 Abr 2016 às 23:31)

Obrigado amigo, era exactamente isto que precisava.

E como eu calculava, a temperatura do mar está bem abaixo para a época, em abril ja começa a subir para os 15...16Cº, e no entanto continua nos 12ºC, isto na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2016 às 00:34)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Obrigado amigo, era exactamente isto que precisava.
> 
> E como eu calculava, a temperatura do mar está bem abaixo para a época, em abril ja começa a subir para os 15...16Cº, e no entanto continua nos 12ºC, isto na Figueira da Foz.


Em Lisboa já devia estar acima dos 16ºC, mas o Atlântico está a passar por muita instabilidade pelo que é aceitável estas temperaturas, está tudo com 1 mês de atraso.


----------



## Nordico (9 Abr 2016 às 16:25)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Obrigado amigo, era exactamente isto que precisava.
> 
> E como eu calculava, a temperatura do mar está bem abaixo para a época, em abril ja começa a subir para os 15...16Cº, e no entanto continua nos 12ºC, isto na Figueira da Foz.



De nada, amigo.

Há também um sítio que exibe as temperaturas do mar, medido por bóias.

http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php

Na parte inferior da página Hidografico, podes clicar no botão ' Graficos ' e dá-lhe mais opções , por exemplo: Parâmetros : e selecione Temperatura e Período : selecione o período que desejas.

Mas acho que a temperatura do mar é mais morna perto da costa, mas isso muda constantemente.

Não em Figueira da Foz , mas no sul de Lisboa , na Fonte da Telha , em agosto de 2015, eu banhava no mar com meu termômetro digital. A agua foi fria, 16c.   Vinte e quatro horas mais tarde, exatamente na mesma praia, a água era 22c.   
Mas IPMA e no website bóias , eles só previu 18c no dia em que eu medido com o meu próprio dispositivo que o mar estava 22c.

Embora, essas bóias são uma longa distância da costa. Eu medi a bóia Leixões e é 12 milhas da terra.  Hoje, mede 12.3°C, a bóia situe-se a profundiade de 83 metros.   Podes ver a localização da bóia Leixões aqui:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/41°19'00.0"N+8°59'00.0"W/@41.2789991,-8.9647373,11.5z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Lembro-me de nadar na praia sul de Figueira da Foz em setembro de 2013.   Todo mundo da minha cidade de país Arganil disse que o oceano seria provavelmente frio, mas o mar estava deliciosamente morna, mas apenas muito agitado.


----------



## Nordico (13 Abr 2016 às 23:37)

Além disso, um bom website (em Português) para todas as questões relacionadas com a temperatura da agua do mar em muitas praias populares:-

http://pt.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Cabedelo/seatemp


----------



## Thomar (30 Abr 2016 às 10:45)

Deixo aqui um artigo do jornal expresso sobre a praias com com bandeira *azul* e um link para um pdf com todas as praias em Portugal (continente e Ilhas).

*Veja se a sua praia é uma das 314 com bandeira azul*
29.04.2016 às 13h05
*Este ano são mais 15 praias a receber a bandeira azul e pela primeira vez a lista ultrapassa as três centenas. 
No total, são 314 as zonas balneares galardoadas com o símbolo de qualidade – o quádruplo de há 30 anos*
Em 30 anos, as bandeiras azuis mais do que quadruplicaram em Portugal. Em 1987, eram apenas 71 as praias galardoadas e todas costeiras. Este ano, somam 314 as zonas balneares que poderão içar o símbolo de qualidade e 22 delas são fluviais, anunciou esta sexta-feira a Associação Bandeira Azul da Europa (ABAE).

Veja AQUI quais as praias com bandeira azul.

São mais 15 do que as premiadas no ano passado e representam mais de metade das praias designadas como aptas para banhos em Portugal.

Os investimentos feitos nos sistemas de tratamento de águas residuais ao longo destas três décadas e um melhor ordenamento do território e cumprimento de normas ambientais contribuíram para esta evolução, a par com a consciência dos autarcas de que a exibição do galardão lhes traz prestígio e retorno económico.

Portugal ocupa o quinto lugar no ranking mundial das bandeiras azuis. Em primeiro está Espanha, com 578 praias galardoadas, seguida da Turquia (436), Grécia (395) e França (379).

*DEZ PRAIAS NOVAS*
Na lista de 2016 estreiam-se 10 praias novas: Adaúfe (fluvial em Braga), Piódão, Bogueira, São Pedro de Maceda e Torrão do Lameiro (duas fluviais e duas costeiras na zona Centro); Bostelim (fluvial em Vila de Rei); Amoreira Mar e Rocha Baixinha (no Algarve); Furna de Santo António (na ilha do Pico, Açores); e Cabeça da Ponta (em Porto Santo, Madeira).

Nove das que constavam da lista no ano passado foram "desclassificadas", cinco das quais em Cascais (Crismina, Rainha, Conceição, Duquesa e Poça), uma na região Norte (Senhora Boa Nova), uma nos Açores (Praia) e duas na madeira (Roca Mar e Garajau).

Há também 14 reentradas: Rua 37, Frente Azul, Congida e Lagoa na região Norte; Quinta do Barco, em Sever do Vouga; São Bernardino do Porto e S. Bernardino, na região Oeste; Atlântica, em Grândola; Armona Ria, no Algarve; Almoxarife, Porto Pim e Moinhos, nos Açores; e Clube Naval do Funchal e Reis Magos, na Madeira.

O Algarve continua a liderar o ranking, com o maior número praias premiadas (88). Seguem-se por ordem decrescente as regiões Norte (69), Tejo (52), Açores (34), Centro (32), Alentejo (27) e Madeira (12). As primeiras bandeiras serão içadas a 1 de Junho em Mafra e em Góis.

A ABAE atribui também o galardão a 17 portos de recreio e marinas. A lista conta com duas reentradas (marinas do Funchal e Quinta do Lorde, ambas na Madeira).

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-04-29-Veja-se-a-sua-praia-e-uma-das-314-com-bandeira-azul


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2016 às 10:53)

Não consigo perceber a ausência contínua de bandeira azul no litoral sintrense, isto da bandeira azul sempre foi e será um jogo de interesses...
Entretanto, acho muito bem a perda da bandeira azul de algumas praias de Cascais, principalmente praia da Rainha e Conceição, para quem conhece as referidas praias sabe que a qualidade da água sempre foi duvidosa.


----------



## Thomar (30 Abr 2016 às 11:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não consigo perceber a ausência contínua de bandeira azul no litoral sintrense, isto da bandeira azul sempre foi e será um jogo de interesses...
> Entretanto, acho muito bem a perda da bandeira azul de algumas praias de Cascais, principalmente praia da Rainha e Conceição, para quem conhece as referidas praias sabe que a qualidade da água sempre foi duvidosa.



A ausência de praias com bandeira azul no litoral sintrense poderá ter a haver com o não cumprimento de alguns critérios necessários para a atribuição da bandeira azul.
Mais e muita informação em: http://bandeiraazul.abae.pt/plataforma/index.php?p=criteria&s=beaches

*Critérios de atribuição da Bandeira Azul para as Praias*
A Bandeira Azul é um símbolo de qualidade ambiental atribuído anualmente às praias e portos de recreio e marinas que se candidatam e que cumpram um conjunto de critérios. Os Critérios do Programa Bandeira Azul estão divididos em 4 grupos:

Informação e Educação Ambiental (1-6);
Qualidade da Água (7-11);
Gestão Ambiental e Equipamentos (12-25);
Segurança e Serviços (26-32).

Informação e Educação Ambiental
(I) Informação sobre o Programa Bandeira Azul afixada.
(I) Realização de pelo menos 6 actividades de Educação Ambiental.
(I) A informação sobre a qualidade da água balnear deve estar afixada.
(I) Existência de informação sobre as áreas sensíveis e ecossistemas na área da praia, bem como sobre o comportamento a assumir perante estas, afixada na praia e incluída no material para turistas.
(I) Existência de um mapa indicativo das diversas instalações e equipamentos na praia.
(I) Existência de entidades que afixem o código de conduta para a praia e que divulguem essa informação ao público que a requisite.


Qualidade da Água
Cumprimento de todas as normas e legislação, designadamente a Directiva 7/2006/CE sobre a Qualidade das Águas Balneares.
(I) Cumprimento das normas e legislação relativas à amostragem e frequência no que respeita a qualidade da água balnear.
(I) Cumprimento das normas e legislação relativas às análises da qualidade da água balnear.
(I) Garantia que as eventuais descargas de águas residuais industriais ou urbanas na área da praia não afectam a qualidade desta. Na eventualidade de existirem tem de ser demonstrado que a água proveniente destas descargas não afectam o ambiente. A comunidade em que a praia se encontra integrada tem de estar de acordo com as normas e legislação relativa ao tratamento de águas residuais, designadamente com a Directiva relativa às Águas Residuais Urbanas (91/271/CEE).
(I) Cumprimento dos requisitos do Programa Bandeira Azul no que respeita os parâmetros, faecal colibacteria/E.coli e faecal enterococci/streptococci.
(G) Cumprimento dos requisitos do Programa Bandeira Azul no que respeita os parâmetros físico-químicos.


Gestão Ambiental e Equipamentos
(G) Deve ser estabelecido um comité que se encarregue da gestão da praia e realize auditorias frequentemente.
(I) Existência de um Plano de Ordenamento da praia cumprido pelas entidades responsáveis locais e gestoras da praia.
(I) A praia deve ser mantida limpa.
(I) Inexistência de acumulação de algas ou restos de materiais vegetais arrastados pelo mar na praia, excepto quando a referida vegetação se destinar a um uso específico, se encontrar num local destinado para esse efeito e não perturbar o conforto dos utentes da praia.
(I) Existência de recipientes para resíduos, seguros e em boas condições de manutenção, regularmente esvaziados no areal e nas entradas da praia.
(I) Na praia deve existir equipamento para recolha selectiva das embalagens de plástico, vidro, latas e papel.
(I) Existência de instalações sanitárias em número suficiente.
(I) Existência de instalações sanitárias em boas condições de higiene e manutenção.
(I) Existência de instalações sanitárias com destino final adequado das suas águas residuais.
(I) Inexistência na praia das seguintes actividades:
Circulação de veículos não autorizados;
Competições de automóveis ou de outros veículos motorizados;
Descarga de entulho;
Campismo não autorizado.

(I) Interdita a permanência e circulação de animais domésticos ou outros fora das zonas autorizadas.
(I) Todos os edifícios e equipamentos existentes na praia têm de se encontrar em boas condições de conservação.
(NA) Os recifes de coral da área da praia deverão ser monitorizados.
(G) A comunidade local deve promover a utilização de meios de transporte sustentáveis na zona da praia, tais como bicicleta, transporte público e de zonas pedonais.


Segurança e Serviços
(I) Existência de nadadores-salvadores em serviço durante a época balnear com o respectivo equipamento de salvamento.
(I) Existência de serviço de primeiros socorros na praia, devidamente assinalado.
(I) Existência de Planos de Emergência, locais ou regionais, relativamente a acidentes de poluição na praia.
(I) Inexistência de conflito de usos na praia. Se existirem áreas sensíveis na zona envolvente da praia deverão ser implementadas medidas que previnam impactes negativos sobre as mesmas, resultantes da sua utilização pelos utentes ou do tráfego para a praia.
(I) Deverão existir medidas de segurança no local que protejam os utentes da praia. Existência de acessos seguros à praia.
(G) Existência de uma fonte de água potável devidamente protegida.
(I) Pelo menos uma das praias do Município tem de estar equipada com rampas e instalações sanitárias para deficientes motores, excepto quando a topografia do local não o permitir. Nos casos em que o Município apenas tem uma praia com Bandeira Azul, esta tem que cumprir os requisitos acima referidos.

Nota:
Os critérios são, na sua maioria, “Imperativos” (I) (obrigatórios) ou seja a praia tem de cumpri-los na íntegra para obter o galardão Bandeira Azul. Os restantes critérios são “Guia” (G), o que significa que deverão ser preferencialmente cumpridos. Existem critérios não aplicáveis (NA) em algumas zonas do mundo e que poderão variar ligeiramente de região para região.

*(I) = Critério Imperativo*
Uma praia que não cumpre todos os critérios imperativos não poderá ser galardoada com a Bandeira Azul.

*(G) = Critério Guia*
Será conveniente que a praia candidata esteja em conformidade com os critérios “Guia”, pois, ao longo dos anos, eles tornar-se-ão, gradualmente, critérios imperativos.

*DEFINIÇÃO DO QUE SE ENTENDE POR PRAIA E POR ZONA ENVOLVENTE*

*Praia* – constituída por frente de praia e plano de água associado. O limite terrestre da praia deverá prolongar-se até ao limite do areal (base da arriba, início da zona dunar ou outros limites artificiais nas zonas mais intervencionadas pelo Homem). No que diz respeito ao plano de água, o mesmo deve ter uma extensão igual à da frente de praia e uma distância de 100 m para mar, incluindo a zona de banhos e os canais para actividades desportivas ou lúdicas. Para ser oficialmente designada como praia tem de ter pelo menos um ponto de amostragem da qualidade da água.

*Zona Envolvente* – constituída, no mínimo, pela margem das águas do mar associada à frente de praia, com uma largura nunca inferior a 50 m, incluindo, obrigatoriamente, estacionamento(s) de apoio à praia (caso exista[m]), acesso(s) à praia e zonas ecologicamente sensíveis (ex. cordões dunares envolventes, arribas, zonas húmidas), assim como as zonas na continuidade próxima da frente de mar que as afectem directamente.

Para cada uma das praias a galardoar deverá ser apresentada cartografia onde se identifiquem claramente os limites da *Praia *e da *Zona Envolvente*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2016 às 12:08)

Obrigado por partilhares os critérios.
Por exemplo, sei que a linha de água ( rio cuco nasce na Tapada de Mafra) que desagua na praia da ribeira d´Ihas , tem alguns afluentes nojentos, a jusante, infelizmente um deles passa no 2º local de seguimento, fruto de descargas constantes de uma pecuária.
Inclusive um familiar meu apanhou percebes na praia e teve uma intoxicação alimentar, enfim provas não faltam.
Isto para dizer o seguinte, se a praia em questão cumpre quase todos os critérios, mas se tem uma ribeira com agua poluída, por que razão mantém a bandeira azul?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2016 às 09:53)

Cascais, foi o primeiro concelho do país a iniciar  a época balnear 2016, começou ontem.
Fotos tiradas ontem, praia das Moitas/Rata, sem dúvida uma das melhores de todo concelho.












Guincho


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2016 às 19:17)

Carcavelos, 19h15.
Vento fraco e quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 19:20)

AnDré disse:


> Carcavelos, 19h15.
> Vento fraco e quente.



E a água? Bom choque térmico, não?


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2016 às 19:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> E a água? Bom choque térmico, não?


Ontem ia partindo os ossos. Hoje já dá para entrar sem grandes dificuldades. 
Deve estar a uns 16C, suponho.

A esta hora ainda há várias pessoas na água. E não são surfistas. 
Limpa, serena mas fria.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 19:39)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem ia partindo os ossos. Hoje já dá para entrar sem grandes dificuldades.
> Deve estar a uns 16C, suponho.
> 
> A esta hora ainda há várias pessoas na água. E não são surfistas.
> Limpa, serena mas fria.



A temperatura do ar ainda está elevada, segundo uma netatmo perto da praia, estão  28ºC, excelente temperatura, o vento NE está implacável.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2016 às 20:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura do ar ainda está elevada, segundo uma netatmo perto da praia, estão  28ºC, excelente temperatura, o vento NE está implacável.


Na praia só mesmo uma brisa quente. Deu para estar mesmo até ao pôr do Sol.






Até já verão!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2016 às 18:56)

Esta manhã no litoral sintrense.

 Azenhas do Mar:






Perto da praia das Maças.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2016 às 19:17)

Bem, parece que a camara municipal de Cascais está fazer birra devido a perda da bandeira azul de algumas praias.
Segundo ouvi, uma entidade externa fez análises à agua e os resultados não foram excelentes ( uau que novidade)
A dita birra prende-se com o facto das  praias galardoadas com bandeira, não vão estar hasteadas, e para o ano a camara não  se vai  candidatar... em sinal de protesto,enfim birras...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mai 2016 às 22:41)

Hoje, na zona de Matosinhos, a água do mar estava fresquinha qb, mas lá deu para entrar até ao pescoço 2 vezes...
O vento de componente E era quente, abafado e seco, propício a um dia de praia excelente. Pena a água fria, mas para esta altura do ano até não era nada má...


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2016 às 09:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, parece que a camara municipal de Cascais está fazer birra devido a perda da bandeira azul de algumas praias.
> Segundo ouvi, uma entidade externa fez análises à agua e os resultados não foram excelentes ( uau que novidade)
> A dita birra prende-se com o facto das  praias galardoadas com bandeira, não vão estar hasteadas, e para o ano a camara não  se vai  candidatar... em sinal de protesto,enfim birras...


Realmente...  Os Políticos continuam com a sua mentalidade mesquinha, arrogante, prepotente, etc.. 
Como se a atribuição de bandeira azul dependesse de algum tipo de subsídio do governo ou da UE.
Será tão difícil perceberem que é uma mais valia para o turismo do concelho e que se não se cumprirem os critérios de atribuição (é preciso gastar dinheiro para termos retorno) quem perde é o concelho de cascais e concelhos limítrofes!?...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 09:57)

Thomar disse:


> Realmente...  Os Políticos continuam com a sua mentalidade mesquinha, arrogante, prepotente, etc..
> Como se a atribuição de bandeira azul dependesse de algum tipo de subsídio do governo ou da UE.
> Será tão difícil perceberem que é uma mais valia para o turismo do concelho e que se não se cumprirem os critérios de atribuição (é preciso gastar dinheiro para termos retorno) quem perde é o concelho de cascais e concelhos limítrofes!?...



Entretanto um video,que azia para ali vai. ( 2:31 ele fala então desse assunto)
O Carlos Carreiras deve pensar que as pessoas andam a dormir, sempre me questionei o motivo da bandeira azul na praia da Conceição e Rainha, a água sempre deixou muito a desejar, acho bem ter perdido a bandeira. E já agora, as analises da agua deviam sempre ser feitas por entidades externas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2016 às 19:04)

*Torre de Belém inundada





















*
Fonte: http://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/2016-05-08-Torre-de-Belem-inundada


----------



## Brunomc (2 Jun 2016 às 11:33)

Onde posso comprar um termómetro digital para medir a temperatura da água ?
Um mais ou menos fiável..


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jun 2016 às 22:19)

Registos da Tágua, de Norte a Sul, em Portugal Continental, no último trimestre.















O culminar do arrefecimento terá acontecido relativamente mais cedo do que o habitual.

No Port, a ausência de eventos com nortada e o aumento da taxa de irradiação têm contribuído.


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2016 às 03:20)

Apesar do Golfo de Cádis já estar a aquecer a nortada das últimas noites e dos próximos dias provocará uma queda das temperaturas da água do mar na costa sul algarvia.

A AEMET prevê apenas 18ºC para Isla Canela ou Isla Cristina quando o normal nesta altura do ano é ter as temperaturas a roçar os 21ºC.

Assim sendo a famigerada água quente das praias do sotavento não voltará durante a próxima semana. A Costa do Sol andaluza está idêntica. Água a 18ºC nas praias.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2016 às 16:23)

Na linha de Cascais hoje a temperatura da água está um espanto. É o resultado de uns dias sem nortada.

Há que aproveitar enquanto ela não vem.

De resto, calor e praias à pinha, como se fim de semana fosse.

Carcavelos:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2016 às 17:34)

Verdade, vento de S/SO vale ouro. 
Está visto que quinta já não vou conseguir apanhar agua com uma temperatura bem amena, a nortada está mesmo aí a chegar e promete ser forte lá para Sábado.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2016 às 15:29)

A água hoje na praia da Morena, Costa da Caparica, está um mimo!






É mesmo de aproveitar, porque os próximos dias de nortada vão gerar um valente upwelling junto à costa Ocidental.

Previsão para Sábado à tarde:


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jun 2016 às 22:05)

AnDré disse:


> A água hoje na praia da Morena, Costa da Caparica, está um mimo!
> 
> É mesmo de aproveitar, porque os próximos dias de nortada vão gerar um valente upwelling junto à costa Ocidental.
> 
> Previsão para Sábado à tarde:



Hoje, no Porto, já soprava moderado de NO. E assim vai manter-se nos próximos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2016 às 00:04)

Neste momento  por aqui a nortada já sopra forte, o normal para época do ano.
Enfim se lá perde o caldo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2016 às 08:08)

A nortada e o seu poder destruidor, a temperatura da água ja vai nos 15ºC, mais um pouco e tem uma pelicula de gelo por cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 09:48)

Notável o impacto do vento SO nestes ultimos dias  na costa da arrábida, o mesmo se aplica na Caparica
Um verdadeiro caldo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2016 às 15:05)

Confirmo. A água na Costa, praia da morena, está óptima. 
Bandeiras verdes, água bem limpinha e uma temperatura espectacular.

Quanto ao tempo, à hora de almoço ainda chegou a pingar, das entretanto abriu e já queima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2016 às 21:32)

O que 2 dias de ausência de nortada fazem:











Aquele "canhão" de água quente para Lisboa é que era divino


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2016 às 18:47)

Olhando para esta foto até parece que é na Arrábida, mas é na praia da Parede. 
Nunca tinha visto a água tão azul na costa lisboeta:




Água fria como tudo mas a areia estava absurdamente quente, tinha que vir a correr até à toalha porque queimava-me os pés.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2016 às 22:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Olhando para esta foto até parece que é na Arrábida, mas é na praia da Parede.
> Nunca tinha visto a água tão azul na costa lisboeta:
> 
> 
> ...


Bem essa praia está cada vez mais "pequena"


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2016 às 23:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem essa praia está cada vez mais "pequena"


E olha que já andaram a repor areia.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Jul 2016 às 12:28)

Hoje a temperatura da água do mar nas praias da Fonte da Telha, Meco, Costa da Caparica e mesmo Sesimbra podem chegar aos 22ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 12:51)

Brunomc disse:


> Hoje a temperatura da água do mar nas praias da Fonte da Telha, Meco, Costa da Caparica e mesmo Sesimbra podem chegar aos 22ºC



É algo muito local, se reparares no histórico da estação da Praia da Rainha,  ve-se que naquele troço de costa, o vento de sudoeste tem estado presente algum tempo, factor que explica aquela temperatura apenas naquela zona.
Amanhã e Terça o caldo já vai ser mais homogenio ao longo da costa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> É algo muito local, se reparares no histórico da estação da Praia da Rainha,  ve-se que naquele troço de costa, o vento de sudoeste tem estado presente algum tempo, factor que explica aquela temperatura apenas naquela zona.
> Amanhã e Terça o caldo já vai ser mais homogenio ao longo da costa.


Se não fosse o rio Tejo com os constantes abastecimentos de água fria, a temperatura da água podia ainda estar melhor! Mas a temperatura do Tejo não é nada comparado com o Douro, lá no norte é que é mesmo grave com a água a 13ºC a sair do Douro e a invadir as praias


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se não fosse o rio Tejo com os constantes abastecimentos de água fria, a temperatura da água podia ainda estar melhor! Mas a temperatura do Tejo não é nada comparado com o Douro, lá no norte é que é mesmo grave com a água a 13ºC a sair do Douro e a invadir as praias



Não acho que que o rio Tejo traga água fria.
Tens o modelo MOHID, onde mostra a temperatura da água do Tejo.
http://forecast.maretec.org/


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:35)

O acesso às praias da arrabida...


----------



## SMOL25 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:36)

Algum site onde se possa ver temperatura da água nk Algarve? 

Enviado do meu PLK através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:42)

SMOL25 disse:


> Algum site onde se possa ver temperatura da água nk Algarve?
> 
> Enviado do meu PLK através de Tapatalk



Tens este do IPMA.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não acho que que o rio Tejo traga água fria.
> Tens o modelo MOHID, onde mostra a temperatura da água do Tejo.
> http://forecast.maretec.org/


Os modelos do IPMA fazem parecer, estranho. Então se calhar o IPMA não tem em conta a temperatura atual dos rios e simplesmente coloca uma temperatura?

Água quase a 25ºC no delta, aquilo sim é um bom caldo


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2016 às 13:50)

SMOL25 disse:


> Algum site onde se possa ver temperatura da água nk Algarve?
> 
> Enviado do meu PLK através de Tapatalk



Na página do IPMA, tens as previsões: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=zona7

Na página das praias em directo, tens a informação em tempo real: http://praiaemdirecto.com:8080/praia2014/main.html
No entanto, não sei até que ponto essas temperaturas não serão estimadas. Ou então utilizam a observação de uma das praias e estendem essa informação para as praias circundantes.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2016 às 14:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os modelos do IPMA fazem parecer, estranho. Então se calhar o IPMA não tem em conta a temperatura atual dos rios e simplesmente coloca uma temperatura?
> 
> Água quase a 25ºC no delta, aquilo sim é um bom caldo



Poderá estar relacionado com a corrente do rio pelo efeito das marés.
Ou seja, entre a maré cheia e a maré vazia, há um enorme caudal que sai do estuário do Tejo e entra mar a dentro. Isso poderá provocar uma troca de temperaturas entre a água à superfície (quente) e a água em profundidade (fria), e fazer com que em média a temperatura que sai do Tejo seja mais fria (superficialmente) que aquela que está na Caparica.


----------



## SMOL25 (17 Jul 2016 às 14:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens este do IPMA.
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/


Obrigado 

Enviado do meu PLK através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2016 às 19:29)

Que maravilha  realmente  aquela zona a partir da Caparica para sul tem efectivamente águas bem quentes (22,0 ºC/23,0 ºC)... Estive lá no passado fim de semana e parecia que estava nalguma praia do Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2016 às 19:38)

O VENTO E O CLIMA DO LITORAL OCIDENTAL DO CONCELHO DE CASCAIS


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2016 às 20:23)

Uma questão pertinente (acho eu): o mar da palha, no rio Tejo, com a temperaturas mais elevadas nessa zona interior, não deveria (deve?) permitir uma aquecimento das águas que saem pela foz? Se assim é, em dias de nortada é natural que as águas da costa da Caparica aqueçam mais do que as águas ao seu redor. Que acham?
O volume de água que entra na maré cheia para o mar da palha é grande, e numa zona tão larga é natural que aqueça bem se o calor\insolação forem fortes...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Jul 2016 às 20:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma questão pertinente (acho eu): o mar da palha, no rio Tejo, com a temperaturas mais elevadas nessa zona interior, não deveria (deve?) permitir uma aquecimento das águas que saem pela foz? Se assim é, em dias de nortada é natural que as águas da costa da Caparica aqueçam mais do que as águas ao seu redor. Que acham?
> O volume de água que entra na maré cheia para o mar da palha é grande, e numa zona tão larga é natural que aqueça bem se o calor\insolação forem fortes...


Penso que o o mar trata de arrefecer isso num ápice.


----------



## Cluster (17 Jul 2016 às 21:21)

Eu não usava o site do IPMA para ver as temperaturas aquilo são previsões e não observações certo? Era bom ter as SST observadas do dia anterior ou mesmo em tempo real. Costumo usar o surf-forecast para as observações e o IPMA para ter uma ideia d que vai acontecer


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 21:54)

Esta manhã nas Azenhas do Mar - Sintra.
Cenário espectacular.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2016 às 23:48)

O mar arrefece mas o transporte de água mais quente pode inibir o "upwelling" naquela zona da Caparica.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2016 às 23:49)

AnDré disse:


> Poderá estar relacionado com a corrente do rio pelo efeito das marés.
> Ou seja, entre a maré cheia e a maré vazia, há um enorme caudal que sai do estuário do Tejo e entra mar a dentro. Isso poderá provocar uma troca de temperaturas entre a água à superfície (quente) e a água em profundidade (fria), e fazer com que em média a temperatura que sai do Tejo seja mais fria (superficialmente) que aquela que está na Caparica.



Faz sentido! 



Gerofil disse:


> Que maravilha  realmente  aquela zona a partir da Caparica para sul tem efectivamente águas bem quentes (22,0 ºC/23,0 ºC)... Estive lá no passado fim de semana e parecia que estava nalguma praia do Algarve.



Ventos de SO dá nisto! Estive lá hoje e parecia um caldo, a água estava uma maravilha, não digo 23ºC, mas nos 20ºC.

@AnDré É mais ou menos nesta imagem que se vê a temperatura da água que sai do Tejo quando a maré está a baixar, daí ter deduzido que é o Tejo a esfriar as águas da costa. Nota-se no contraste de temperaturas na costa da Caparica.



Aristocrata disse:


> Uma questão pertinente (acho eu): o mar da palha, no rio Tejo, com a temperaturas mais elevadas nessa zona interior, não deveria (deve?) permitir uma aquecimento das águas que saem pela foz? Se assim é, em dias de nortada é natural que as águas da costa da Caparica aqueçam mais do que as águas ao seu redor. Que acham?
> O volume de água que entra na maré cheia para o mar da palha é grande, e numa zona tão larga é natural que aqueça bem se o calor\insolação forem fortes...



Acho que a zona interior do mar da Palha tem uma baixa profundidade e baixa movimentação, daí ter elevada temperatura. Pelo menos é o que faz mais sentido para que a temperatura esteja quase constante com as repetidas subidas e descidas das marés.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jul 2016 às 23:56)

Que acham da água do Algarve (Portimão)? Será que estará como está actualmente no início de Agosto? Ou até lá pode mudar tudo de repente? Queria mesmo apanhar este caldo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2016 às 00:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que acham da água do Algarve (Portimão)? Será que estará como está actualmente no início de Agosto? Ou até lá pode mudar tudo de repente? Queria mesmo apanhar este caldo.



Até dia 20 as temperaturas estão sempre a aumentar, por isso faz umas rezinhas para que continuem assim em Agosto  

27ºC em VRSA para dia 20, isso sim é um bom caldo


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2016 às 10:30)

A semana começa com céu nublado e nevoeiro em toda a linha de Oeiras-Cascais e na Caparica.

A fugir à regra está o Guincho, onde apenas se vê nevoeiro no Cabo da Roca:


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2016 às 19:29)

«As nortadas, dominantes na costa ocidental, e o próprio movimento de rotação da Terra provocam uma corrente de que resulta o transporte de água superficial para oeste e o afloramento junto à costa de águas profundas frias. Em consequência, na faixa costeira, a temperatura da água do mar à superfície diminui consideravelmente. No Verão, nos locais onde a nortada é mais intensa [como é o caso da zona Oeste] formam-se zonas de temperatura mínima junto à costa», esclarece Anabela Carvalho.
A costa sul, que contorna todo o Algarve, destino da maioria dos portugueses nos meses de Verão, costuma ter uma temperatura da água superior, refere a meteorologista, «aumentando gradualmente de Oeste para Este» – ou seja, à medida que nos aproximamos da costa espanhola. Esta subida nas temperaturas, «é mais acentuado em situações de levante (vento de Leste), e diminui com o vento de Sudoeste» – que é precisamente o que tem soprado com mais força, afastando as correntes do Mediterrâneo e levando as do Atlântico para a costa Sul (...) refere Anabela Carvalho, do IPMA – que tem sensores de temperatura em bóias em Leixões, Sines e Faro.

SOL


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2016 às 21:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que acham da água do Algarve (Portimão)? Será que estará como está actualmente no início de Agosto? Ou até lá pode mudar tudo de repente? Queria mesmo apanhar este caldo.



Reza, para não vir a nortada. Senão, em 1 semana, lá se vai a água quente ao ar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jul 2016 às 22:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Reza, para não vir a nortada. Senão, em 1 semana, lá se vai a água quente ao ar.


A minha dúvida era essa, se a água costuma variar muito com a vinda da nortada. Sendo assim há grande possibilidade de a água estar mais fria nessa altura.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Jul 2016 às 03:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A minha dúvida era essa, se a água costuma variar muito com a vinda da nortada. Sendo assim há grande possibilidade de a água estar mais fria nessa altura.



A ocorrência de upwelling é influenciada pela direcção do vento "paralelo à costa"  (nortada na costa ocidental e, no Algarve, ventos de oeste) e, tão importante, a sua intensidade.


----------



## meteo (19 Jul 2016 às 14:03)

Paelagius disse:


> A ocorrência de upwelling é influenciada pela direcção do vento "paralelo à costa"  (nortada na costa ocidental e, no Algarve, ventos de oeste) e, tão importante, a sua intensidade.


Sim, mas Lagos por exemplo já está virado a Sul, e a temperatura da água é muito semelhante à temperatura em Sagres.
Em Portimão também apresenta um comportamento semelhante com a água da Costa Ocidental em termos de aumento de nortada/arrefecimento da água nas praias.
Sempre que fui lá, em semanas de nortada, a água estava gelada.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Jul 2016 às 22:29)

meteo disse:


> Sim, mas Lagos por exemplo já está virado a Sul, e a temperatura da água é muito semelhante à temperatura em Sagres.
> Em Portimão também apresenta um comportamento semelhante com a água da Costa Ocidental em termos de aumento de nortada/arrefecimento da água nas praias.
> Sempre que fui lá, em semanas de nortada, a água estava gelada.



A batimetria de fundo, como a existência de vales submarinos, também favorece a ascensão de massas de água de outras profundidades. Ex.: Canhão de S. Vicente (Sagres), Canhão de Lagos, Canhão de Portimão.


----------



## meteo (20 Jul 2016 às 01:16)

Paelagius disse:


> A batimetria de fundo, como a existência de vales submarinos, também favorece a ascensão de massas de água de outras profundidades. Ex.: Canhão de S. Vicente (Sagres), Canhão de Lagos, Canhão de Portimão.


Exato. Mas estava a falar mais no gradiente que temos de temperaturas de oeste para leste, a aquecer em direcção a Espanha. Quando há muita nortada na costa ocidental vários dias seguidos, e Sagres,tem a água a 15-17 graus, Portimão normalmente ainda tem a água mais perto da temperatura de Sagres do que Montegordo, por exemplo. Sobre a influencia do canhão na temperatura da água é complicado inferir, e saber em que circunstâncias tal influencia.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2016 às 01:35)

Hoje fui para a Caparica. A água estava brutal.
Tal e qual como a que apanhei em Tavira na semana passada. 
Às 19h30 ainda havia bastante pessoas dentro de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2016 às 07:16)

Ontem no Guincho.
Nortada bem intensa pois claro.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jul 2016 às 13:34)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje fui para a Caparica. A água estava brutal.
> Tal e qual como a que apanhei em Tavira na semana passada.
> Às 19h30 ainda havia bastante pessoas dentro de água.


Ontem Carcavelos nem parecia Carcavelos, mais parecia uma praia do Sotavento algarvio. Água morna, vento quase nulo e temperatura morna qb, um autêntico dia paradisíaco de praia. Provavelmente dos melhores que me lembro na zona!


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2016 às 00:41)

rozzo disse:


> Ontem Carcavelos nem parecia Carcavelos, mais parecia uma praia do Sotavento algarvio. Água morna, vento quase nulo e temperatura morna qb, um autêntico dia paradisíaco de praia. Provavelmente dos melhores que me lembro na zona!


Entretanto, hoje à tarde, em Carcavelos a água já estava algo fria. A ver se no fim-de-semana a temperatura volta a subir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2016 às 03:49)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto, hoje à tarde, em Carcavelos a água já estava algo fria. A ver se no fim-de-semana a temperatura volta a subir.


Não me parece, temos nortada


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2016 às 05:59)

Aparentemente, a subir será apenas para Domingo, vento de SO.
Até lá nortada, com o pico na Sexta e com maior incidência na zona do costume.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Jul 2016 às 14:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aparentemente, a subir será apenas para Domingo, vento de SO.
> Até lá nortada, com o pico na Sexta e com maior incidência na zona do costume.



"Deus te oiça, meu filho."


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2016 às 14:33)

Paelagius disse:


> "Deus te oiça, meu filho."




Sim,o GFS é de longe o melhor em termos de previsão de vento.
Ontem vi o ECMWF a dar vento de Sul, e fiquei com esperança.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jul 2016 às 17:51)

Eu vejo a nortada a a dar-lhe forte no Algarve e a água sempre na mesma. Será desta que vou ter sorte? Fui para Portimão em 2011, 12 e 14 sempre no início de Agosto e apenas apanhei água decente no primeiro. Vou rezar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2016 às 22:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu vejo a nortada a a dar-lhe forte no Algarve e a água sempre na mesma. Será desta que vou ter sorte? Fui para Portimão em 2011, 12 e 14 sempre no início de Agosto e apenas apanhei água decente no primeiro. Vou rezar.


A nortada tem efeitos a longo prazo nas águas do Algarve, não afeta muito. Já na costa oeste, basta 1 ou 2 dias para a água quente ir toda à vida.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2016 às 23:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu vejo a nortada a a dar-lhe forte no Algarve e a água sempre na mesma. Será desta que vou ter sorte? Fui para Portimão em 2011, 12 e 14 sempre no início de Agosto e apenas apanhei água decente no primeiro. Vou rezar.



A nortada só chegou esta tarde.  Depois, da semana toda com sueste ela não desce assim tão rápido.

Tem cuidado, que eu tenho férias na 1ª semana de Agosto a ver se não chove, a última vez que tirei férias foi em Maio e choveu a semana quase toda.   Espero bem, que não, também mereço ir à praia nas férias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2016 às 16:37)

Alguém me leve a Faro na segunda!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2016 às 21:57)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu vejo a nortada a a dar-lhe forte no Algarve e a água sempre na mesma. Será desta que vou ter sorte? Fui para Portimão em 2011, 12 e 14 sempre no início de Agosto e apenas apanhei água decente no primeiro. Vou rezar.



Ai, que hoje, fui directamente para o caldo, ai que delícia, existia um senão bandeira amarela só molhar as patinhas, os nadadores salvadores só apitavam o apito ninguém respeita a bandeira amarela com a ondulação que estava de sueste, impressionante a força do sueste em puxar para dentro. Nunca pode-se ter tudo água quente e mar calmo.  Com a maré a encher teve tudo que recuar mais de 5 metros para dentro, tudo para cima das dunas, se fosse marés vivas lá ia tudo para detrás das dunas. 

Que mantenha-se esta temperatura de água até Setembro, mesmo bom, para termos instabilidade forte.


----------



## SMOL25 (24 Jul 2016 às 21:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ai, que hoje, fui directamente para o caldo, ai que delícia, existia um senão bandeira amarela só molhar as patinhas, os nadadores salvadores só apitavam o apito ninguém respeita a bandeira amarela com a ondulação que estava de sueste, impressionante a força do sueste em puxar para dentro. Nunca pode-se ter tudo água quente e mar calmo.  Com a maré a encher teve tudo que recuar mais de 5 metros para dentro, tudo para cima das dunas, se fosse marés vivas lá ia tudo para detrás das dunas.
> 
> Que mantenha-se esta temperatura de água até Setembro, mesmo bom, para termos instabilidade forte.


E estavas onde?


----------



## SMOL25 (24 Jul 2016 às 21:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ai, que hoje, fui directamente para o caldo, ai que delícia, existia um senão bandeira amarela só molhar as patinhas, os nadadores salvadores só apitavam o apito ninguém respeita a bandeira amarela com a ondulação que estava de sueste, impressionante a força do sueste em puxar para dentro. Nunca pode-se ter tudo água quente e mar calmo.  Com a maré a encher teve tudo que recuar mais de 5 metros para dentro, tudo para cima das dunas, se fosse marés vivas lá ia tudo para detrás das dunas.
> 
> Que mantenha-se esta temperatura de água até Setembro, mesmo bom, para termos instabilidade forte.


E estavas onde?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2016 às 22:38)

SMOL25 disse:


> E estavas onde?



Praia do Retur ou Adão e Eva, é a praia antes de Monte Gordo. A minha praia favorita, mas agora atolada de pessoal até às orelhas, antigamente era a praia mais calma e sem muita gente.   Mas, com cada sereia.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2016 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Praia do Retur ou Adão e Eva, é a praia antes de Monte Gordo. A minha praia favorita, mas agora atolada de pessoal até às orelhas, antigamente era a praia mais calma e sem muita gente.   Mas, com cada sereia.


Acho que vou ter sorte desta vez. Pelo menos já será um belo upgrade em relação às águas de cá, mesmo que até lá desça.


----------



## SMOL25 (24 Jul 2016 às 23:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Praia do Retur ou Adão e Eva, é a praia antes de Monte Gordo. A minha praia favorita, mas agora atolada de pessoal até às orelhas, antigamente era a praia mais calma e sem muita gente.   Mas, com cada sereia.


Vou daqu a 15 dias para Altura.... vamos ver como estará!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2016 às 16:48)

Temperatura da água do mar a manter-se à volta dos 23 ºC a 25 ºC no sotavento do Algarve ao longo desta semana:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2016 às 17:45)

mesmo em Aljezur que já é outro tipo de água... estará nos 22ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2016 às 00:06)

Hoje para fugir ao calor fui até às praias de Sintra. 
O dia foi muito bom, mas a água estava gelada! O IPMA previa 19ºC, mas eu acho que estava menos. Devia ter ido para a Caparica repetir o caldinho da semana passada.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 00:12)

Hoje às 8:45 , em Cascais, entrava-se na boa no mar, temperatura  excelente.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Jul 2016 às 07:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje às 8:45 , em Cascais, entrava-se na boa no mar, temperatura  excelente.



Como sempre, tolera-se…


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2016 às 08:09)

Paelagius disse:


> Como sempre, tolera-se…



Bate certinho com a previsão do IPMA:


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2016 às 08:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje às 8:45 , em Cascais, entrava-se na boa no mar, temperatura  excelente.



No site praias em directo, tem o registo de 15ºC às 6h20 nas praias de Sintra e 19,7ºC no Guincho. Grande diferença! É pena não haver um histórico gráfico das medições.
Na Caparica estava a 20,6ºC.

Segundo esse site, ao inicio desta manhã as praias mais quentes eram as de Alvor-Portimão com 25,4ºC e as mais frias eram as de Canidelo e Valadares com 14,3ºC.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2016 às 23:18)

Previsto para o final desta semana:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2016 às 22:40)

Este ano isto anda a correr bem, Sexta e Sabado regressa o vento SO. 
Falando no Algarve água a 26ºC, na minha opinião, isso é demasiado, se a temperatura do ar está elevada, isso por acaso refresca?
Só experimentei água a essa temperatura duas vezes, em Espanha e Itália, era ao ponto de algumas partes do corpo ficarem meio quentes, fez-me confusão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2016 às 22:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este ano isto anda a correr bem, Sexta e Sabado regressa o vento SO.
> Falando no Algarve água a 26ºC, na minha opinião, isso é demasiado, se a temperatura do ar está elevada, isso por acaso refresca?
> Só experimentei água a essa temperatura duas vezes, em Espanha e Itália, era ao ponto de algumas partes do corpo ficarem meio quentes, fez-me confusão.



A água refresca sempre mesmo a 26/27ºC e sabe muito melhor, porque não tens aquele choque térmico, ao entrares na água.  Pena, no domingo só poder molhar os pés estar um caldinho e não poder nadar é lixado.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2016 às 22:57)

Sim, voçes não sabem o que é choque térmico isso é positivo. 
Por acaso este verão devo ter apanhado dos maiores choques térmicos de sempre, foi ao ponto da  cabeça começar a doer, impressionante.
Basicamente depois de uma caminhada junto ao cabo da Roca, dei um mergulho, água devia estar a 13,5ºC / 14ºC, fundo rochoso, ainda pior, gelo.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jul 2016 às 13:45)

e


jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, voçes não sabem o que é choque térmico isso é positivo.
> Por acaso este verão devo ter apanhado dos maiores choques térmicos de sempre, foi ao ponto da  cabeça começar a doer, impressionante.
> Basicamente depois de uma caminhada junto ao cabo da Roca, dei um mergulho, água devia estar a 13,5ºC / 14ºC, fundo rochoso, ainda pior, gelo.


Experimentem vir algum dia a praia fluvial do Agroal ( concelho de Ourém) que vocês vem o que é mesmo apanhar agua fria


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2016 às 13:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, voçes não sabem o que é choque térmico isso é positivo.
> Por acaso este verão devo ter apanhado dos maiores choques térmicos de sempre, foi ao ponto da  cabeça começar a doer, impressionante.
> Basicamente depois de uma caminhada junto ao cabo da Roca, dei um mergulho, água devia estar a 13,5ºC / 14ºC, fundo rochoso, ainda pior, gelo.



Segundo a opinião de uma médica amiga antes de um mergulho em águas mais frias é refrescar/molhar primeiro a parte de trás do pescoço, o mesmo funciona como se de um termostato se tratasse e o corpo assume aos poucos a temperatura da água. Nunca estive numa situação parecida mas acredito ser uma experiência muito desagradável.


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2016 às 14:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Este ano isto anda a correr bem, Sexta e Sabado regressa o vento SO.
> Falando no Algarve água a 26ºC, na minha opinião, isso é demasiado, se a temperatura do ar está elevada, isso por acaso refresca?
> Só experimentei água a essa temperatura duas vezes, em Espanha e Itália, era ao ponto de algumas partes do corpo ficarem meio quentes, fez-me confusão.



E  estão previstos 27,5ºc para o Leste Algarvio. Não sei se chegará a tanto, mas duvido um bocado que fique longe. Por acaso, não tenho ideia de valores máximos atingidos para esta região.

Em Portugal, valores desta ordem, são bem mais comuns no mar açoriano, penso eu.


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2016 às 14:15)

Penso que em algumas praias fluviais, se podem atingir valores bem elevados.

Lembro  de ter ido a uma das grandes barragens do Alto Alentejo, e a água estar tão quente, que «nem dava para entrar», porque simplesmente magoava os pés. Depois a mais profundidade a água ficava a uma temperatura mais aceitável.

No lado oposto, devem estar alguns lagos de zonas de montanha, como no Gerês... Lembro-me de ver pessoas a tomar banho em águas maravilhosamente transparentes, mas muito frias.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jul 2016 às 15:01)

belem disse:


> E  estão previstos 27,5ºc para o Leste Algarvio. Não sei se chegará a tanto, mas duvido um bocado que fique longe. Por acaso, não tenho ideia de valores máximos atingidos para esta região.
> 
> Em Portugal, valores desta ordem, são bem mais comuns no mar açoriano, penso eu.


Tenho ideia de já há alguns anos se ter registado 28 graus de temperatura da água no Algarve


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2016 às 22:12)

Hoje estava um caldo no Tamariz, impressionante.
O IPMA metia 20ºC, mas sinceramente parecia-me bem mais,  aquilo é uma previsão, acredito nos 22ºC, sentia-se mesmo aquelas correntes com agua morna.
Às 20:30 havia pessoas na agua nas praias de Cascais. Dia incrível de praia, calor, vento nulo e caldo dos bons.
Veja-se o mapa para Sabado, vento SO a todo o vapor a potenciar caldo em todo o lado. 

Falando no Algarve, acho  muito pouco comum água do mar com temperatura tão elevada.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jul 2016 às 22:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falando no Algarve, acho  muito pouco comum água do mar com temperatura tão elevada.


Deverá ser um óptimo combustível para as trovoadas. Os próximos meses poderão ser bastante interessantes!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2016 às 22:30)

belem disse:


> Penso que em algumas praias fluviais, se podem atingir valores bem elevados.
> 
> Lembro  de ter ido a uma das grandes barragens do Alto Alentejo, e a água estar tão quente, que «nem dava para entrar», porque simplesmente magoava os pés. Depois a mais profundidade a água ficava a uma temperatura mais aceitável.
> 
> No lado oposto, devem estar alguns lagos de zonas de montanha, como no Gerês... Lembro-me de ver pessoas a tomar banho em águas maravilhosamente transparentes, mas muito frias.



Quando era miúdo ia muito para as barragens da zona de Alcácer do Sal, e posso garantir que a água era quente, bem quente, o que até é normal, atendendo ao verão infernal que faz por aquelas bandas.


----------



## Cluster (28 Jul 2016 às 23:13)

As águas dos Açores por norma são mornas no verão mas temperaturas pouco variáveis. A àgua do Algarve tanto pode ser um morna como relativamente fria. Estou a falar das àguas costeiras onde as podemos apreciar claro, a oeste da Madeira ou a sudoeste dos Açores é onde provavelmente encontramos as àguas que mais vezes atingem valores extremos, na costa da Madeira a temperatura parece-me ainda mais regular (até em fevereiro num dia de sol entra-se) que nos Açores, apesar disso já se viu sst e mesmo nas boias acima de 28 de vez em quando.


----------



## Paelagius (29 Jul 2016 às 00:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falando no Algarve água a 26ºC, na minha opinião, isso é demasiado, se a temperatura do ar está elevada, isso por acaso refresca?
> Só experimentei água a essa temperatura duas vezes, em Espanha e Itália, era ao ponto de algumas partes do corpo ficarem meio quentes, fez-me confusão.



O teor em sal e a humidade também incomodam.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jul 2016 às 00:51)

Por falar em sal, tenho ouvido bastantes queixas de que a quantidade de sal do mar tem estado muito elevada nestes últimos dias. Eu próprio reparei nisso ontem em Carcavelos. Alguém sabe o porquê?


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2016 às 21:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por falar em sal, tenho ouvido bastantes queixas de que a quantidade de sal do mar tem estado muito elevada nestes últimos dias. Eu próprio reparei nisso ontem em Carcavelos. Alguém sabe o porquê?


Provavelmente devido às correntes de SW? As águas da zona do equador têm elevada salinidade, devido à temperatura.


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2016 às 12:21)

Cluster disse:


> As águas dos Açores por norma são mornas no verão mas temperaturas pouco variáveis. A àgua do Algarve tanto pode ser um morna como relativamente fria. Estou a falar das àguas costeiras onde as podemos apreciar claro, a oeste da Madeira ou a sudoeste dos Açores é onde provavelmente encontramos as àguas que mais vezes atingem valores extremos, na costa da Madeira a temperatura parece-me ainda mais regular (até em fevereiro num dia de sol entra-se) que nos Açores, apesar disso já se viu sst e mesmo nas boias acima de 28 de vez em quando.



Sim, nos Açores as temperaturas são mais constantes. E já vi sst nos Açores a 29,5ºc (apesar de ir ver as temperaturas apenas muito de vez enquando).
Tanto zonas de maior profundidade, como de menor profundidade, interessam-me (neste caso, relativamente às temperaturas à superfície), desde que fiquem no mesmo espaço geográfico, mas claro que para os banhistas interessa apenas a água junto à costa (mesmo que ocupe uma área muito pequena).
Eu cada vez acho mais interessante, o clima que reina sobre os oceanos e a influência dos oceanos no clima de zonas terrestres.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2016 às 12:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por falar em sal, tenho ouvido bastantes queixas de que a quantidade de sal do mar tem estado muito elevada nestes últimos dias. Eu próprio reparei nisso ontem em Carcavelos. Alguém sabe o porquê?



Notei o mesmo por acaso no Estoril, talvez esteja relacionado com o facto da temperatura da agua estar mais alta do que o normal, embora estes picos de temperatura sejam recorrentes todos os verões, mas talvez não tão prolongados.
O curioso  é que as alforrecas não surgem, ainda bem claro, mas nestas situações elas aproximam-se.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2016 às 13:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Notei o mesmo por acaso no Estoril, talvez esteja relacionado com o facto da temperatura da agua estar mais alta do que o normal, embora estes picos de temperatura sejam recorrentes todos os verões, mas talvez não tão prolongados.
> O curioso  é que as alforrecas não surgem, ainda bem claro, mas nestas situações elas aproximam-se.


Também fui ao Tamariz e notei mas a água não estava tão quente como em Carcavelos. Isso da temperatura alta não me parece certo pois já apanhei água mais quente no algarve e não havia tanto sal.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2016 às 22:19)

Deixo aqui 2 fotos  tiradas ontem, aqui na zona.
Como é bom ter serra e mar. 

Praia da Duquesa, Cascais





Praia da Azurujinha, São João do Estoril


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2016 às 23:12)

Devia ser declarado estado de emergência para não ir à praia na terça-feira :


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2016 às 19:38)

Ontem, estive na água mais espectacular que alguma vez vi em Portugal.
Fica a foto.
Algures na costa de Sesimbra.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2016 às 21:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, estive na água mais espectacular que alguma vez vi em Portugal.
> Fica a foto.
> Algures na costa de Sesimbra.


A cor dessa água é mesmo impressionante, ainda mais por ser das poucas zonas do país assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2016 às 22:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> A cor dessa água é mesmo impressionante, ainda mais por ser das poucas zonas do país assim.



Sim, tonalidade incrivel.
Agora em video.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

Adeus Nortada, olá correntes de sul! 

05 Agosto 12h





08 Agosto 12h





Continuo sem perceber aqueles 19ºC a sair do Tejo, supostamente o rio não está ainda mais quente que o mar!?

Faro facilmente deve ultrapassar os 25ºC para a semana...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2016 às 19:56)

Esse aquecimento está mais relacionado com o vento SO, nos  proximos dias vamos ter algumas horas de vento desse quadrante.
Espreita o windguru, por exemplo.
A lestada por si só não faz aquecer água de um momento para outro,as correntes mais quentes vão se aproximar, um regalo. 
Lembro-me bem de verões passados, vagas de calor valentes, e agua estava a 16ºC.


----------



## SMOL25 (5 Ago 2016 às 19:58)

Vou para altura (Algarve) semana que vem. Vamos ver se tenho sorte


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2016 às 20:08)

SMOL25 disse:


> Vou para altura (Algarve) semana que vem. Vamos ver se tenho sorte



Tem cuidado com o peixe aranha, ele anda por aí.  Esta manhã, na Praia Verde era tudo a gritar olha o peixe aranha.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2016 às 20:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem cuidado com o peixe aranha, ele anda por aí.  Esta manhã, na Praia Verde era tudo a gritar olha o peixe aranha.


O meu irmão quase pisou um, ontem, em Armação de Pêra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2016 às 22:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse aquecimento está mais relacionado com o vento SO, nos  proximos dias vamos ter algumas horas de vento desse quadrante.
> Espreita o windguru, por exemplo.
> A lestada por si só não faz aquecer água de um momento para outro,as correntes mais quentes vão se aproximar, um regalo.
> Lembro-me bem de verões passados, vagas de calor valentes, e agua estava a 16ºC.


Será que é agora que chegam as temidas alforrecas? 

Já fiz o reparo no post


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2016 às 22:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Será que é agora que chegam as temidas alforrecas?
> 
> Já fiz o reparo no post




Continuo achar estranho a ausência das ditas cujas, mas la está, não fazem falta de nenhuma, se ainda fossem lulas, era tudo a pescar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2016 às 13:36)

Poderá ter havido, uma queda duma falésia na Praia Maria Luísa, em Albufeira está no site PROCIV, uma ocorrência como Movimento de Massa e já conta com um forte dispositivo no local com 25 operacionais e 9 viaturas. 

Era, o que eu temia, estão 4 pessoas soterradas devido à queda da falésia na Praia Maria Luísa, onde há uns anos atrás morreram pessoas lá.

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/d...a-deixa-quatro-pessoas-soterradas_255651.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2016 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Poderá ter havido, uma queda duma falésia na Praia Maria Luísa, em Albufeira está no site PROCIV, uma ocorrência como Movimento de Massa e já conta com um forte dispositivo no local com 25 operacionais e 9 viaturas.



Já deu na televisão, derrocada na Praia Maria Luísa.

7 anos após a derrocada mortal, ocorre de novo, ainda não há confirmação se há pessoas soterradas ou não.

Praia que frequento quase todos os anos na 2ª quinzena de Agosto, não sei como é que ainda há gente a arriscar a sua vida colocando-se debaixo daquelas arribas super instáveis


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2016 às 13:50)

O Correio da Manhã, fala também duma derrocada numa falésia na praia de Benagil, em Lagoa. O calor que se tem feito sentir e a ondulação de sueste a causar estragos e vamos ver se não existe vítimas mortais na Praia Maria Luísa.

Não respeitam as placas de sinalização e depois dá-se as tragédias.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2016 às 14:28)

Felizmente ninguém ficou soterrado na Maria Luísa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:39)

https://www.publico.pt/sociedade/no...lbufeira-e-lagoa-fazem-varios-feridos-1740559


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 22:24)

O nosso país é mesmo um "All in one" nem precisam de ir a ilhas paradisíacas para água quente!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 22:28)

Hoje observei algumas alforrecas em Cascais, passei por uma a escassos cms. 
Água brutal a rondar os 20/21ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 01:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje observei algumas alforrecas em Cascais, passei por uma a escassos cms.
> Água brutal a rondar os 20/21ºC.


Tinham de chegar!


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2016 às 14:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, estive na água mais espectacular que alguma vez vi em Portugal.
> Fica a foto.
> Algures na costa de Sesimbra.


Como é que foste aí parar


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 14:17)

No passado domingo fui até à Costa da Caparica e de facto estava-se melhor dentro de água que cá fora, a temperatura deveria rondar os 21ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2016 às 10:51)

Ontem a na Ilha da Fuseta, na parte Leste da ilha junto a nova barra, a água estava um verdadeiro caldo, nunca tinha estado com água do mar tão quente no Algarve.

Acredito em valores próximos ou acima de *27ºC*

O fluxo de Sueste que atinge a costa Algarvia desde o dia 5/6 Agosto, aqueceu bastante a água.

Estive a consultar os gráficos da Bóia de Faro, registou cerca* 26,5ºC





*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 10:54)

homem do mar disse:


> Como é que foste aí parar



Boas,

Isto fica perto da Praia Ribeira do Cavalo, basicamente atravessei rochas a pé e depois fui a nado até este sitio.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 10:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem a na Ilha da Fuseta, na parte Leste da ilha junto a nova barra, a água estava um verdadeiro caldo, nunca tinha estado com água do mar tão quente no Algarve.
> 
> Acredito em valores próximos ou acima de *27ºC*
> 
> ...



Um verão para mais tarde recordar, cá em cima também tem sido um espectáculo, em temos de temperatura de água.


----------



## rozzo (10 Ago 2016 às 10:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um verão para mais tarde recordar, cá em cima também tem sido um espectáculo, em temos de temperatura de água.



As malditas alforrecas é que já andam em grande quantidade pela linha de Cascais...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 11:02)

rozzo disse:


> As malditas alforrecas é que já andam em grande quantidade pela linha de Cascais...



Verdade, e a tendência é para aumentar.
Amanha e Sexta vamos ter algum vento de SO, água pode tocar nos 21,5ºC / 22ºC em Cascais, valor brutal.
Tem sido interessante observar este periodo prolongado de agua morna, então na costa Sesimbra-Arrábida é impressionante.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2016 às 15:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Isto fica perto da Praia Ribeira do Cavalo, basicamente atravessei rochas a pé e depois fui a nado até este sitio.


Praias Magníficas entre o Cabo Espichel e Setúbal quando andava no Básico tive uma visita de estudo ao Portinho da Arrábida e já na altura fiquei impressionado com a claridade das águas.
Claramente um sítio a visitar quando for para essas bandas.
Outra praia que achei incrível em termos de transparência da água  foi a Praia da Comporta, nessa altura fui também a Tróia e notei que a água já não era tão transparente quanto era na comporta algo que me surpreendeu.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 20:40)

homem do mar disse:


> Praias Magníficas entre o Cabo Espichel e Setúbal quando andava no Básico tive uma visita de estudo ao Portinho da Arrábida e já na altura fiquei impressionado com a claridade das águas.
> Claramente um sítio a visitar quando for para essas bandas.
> Outra praia que achei incrível em termos de transparência da água  foi a Praia da Comporta, nessa altura fui também a Tróia e notei que a água já não era tão transparente quanto era na comporta algo que me surpreendeu.



Sim é uma zona incrível, sub-aproveitada, pois tem praias espectaculares, fiquei surpreendido com a praia ribeira do Cavalo em Sesimbra, para mim, a agua mais espectacular que alguma  vez vi, batendo as da arrabida, algo que achava muito difícil.
Fotos tiradas por mim recentemente:

É normal que o turismo não páre de aumentar em Portugal, temos locais, dignos de competir com qualquer sitio do mundo em termos de beleza natural.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim é uma zona incrível, sub-aproveitada, pois tem praias espectaculares, fiquei surpreendido com a praia ribeira do Cavalo em Sesimbra, para mim, a agua mais espectacular que alguma  vez vi, batendo as da arrabida, algo que achava muito difícil.
> Fotos tiradas por mim recentemente:
> 
> É normal que o turismo não páre de aumentar em Portugal, temos locais, dignos de competir com qualquer sitio do mundo em termos de beleza natural.


Fotos incríveis mesmo  
Tenho de ir explorar brevemente essa praia deve ser excelente para fazer mergulho tal é a visibilidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 00:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim é uma zona incrível, sub-aproveitada, pois tem praias espectaculares, fiquei surpreendido com a praia ribeira do Cavalo em Sesimbra, para mim, a agua mais espectacular que alguma  vez vi, batendo as da arrabida, algo que achava muito difícil.
> Fotos tiradas por mim recentemente:
> 
> É normal que o turismo não páre de aumentar em Portugal, temos locais, dignos de competir com qualquer sitio do mundo em termos de beleza natural.



E locais que devem ficar escondidos...


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2016 às 00:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E locais que devem ficar escondidos...


sim sou a favor de sítios como estes serem pagos e limitados a nível de pessoas.


----------



## SMOL25 (12 Ago 2016 às 11:16)

Que se passa este ano que no Algarve todos os dias há ondulação "gigante"  para o normal


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Ago 2016 às 11:55)

Forte ondulação de Sueste, hoje na Praia de Quarteira. 

Bandeira Vermelha, mesmo assim os nadadores já tiveram que intervir uma série de vezes, as pessoas são irresponsáveis. Quase todos já com uma certa idade...


----------



## Agreste (13 Ago 2016 às 09:52)

dias de levante no Algarve:

junho - 7 dias
julho - 12 dias
agosto - 6 dias


----------



## SMOL25 (13 Ago 2016 às 09:59)

E até quando dura o levante? 

Apesar de ser não ser entendido na matéria este ano tenho assistido a comportamentos estranhos do tempo no Algarve: ondulação forte a uma brisa sempre fresca e noites "pouco"  quentes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2016 às 12:27)

SMOL25 disse:


> E até quando dura o levante?
> 
> Apesar de ser não ser entendido na matéria este ano tenho assistido a comportamentos estranhos do tempo no Algarve: ondulação forte a uma brisa sempre fresca e noites "pouco"  quentes.



Típico de levante... Não é um comportamento estranho.

Vento do quadrante Sul/Este, o que traz as típicas águas quentes e agitadas, e brisa vinda do mar, mais fresca e húmida do que se estivéssemos num panorama de nortada, onde o vento seria quente e a água mais fria, vinda do Atlântico.


----------



## SMOL25 (13 Ago 2016 às 13:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Típico de levante... Não é um comportamento estranho.
> 
> Vento do quadrante Sul/Este, o que traz as típicas águas quentes e agitadas, e brisa vinda do mar, mais fresca e húmida do que se estivéssemos num panorama de nortada, onde o vento seria quente e a água mais fria, vinda do Atlântico.


Obrigado. Venho à muitos anos para esta zona de Altura/Montegordo e nunca tinha visto disto.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Ago 2016 às 13:09)

homem do mar disse:


> sim sou a favor de sítios como estes serem pagos e limitados a nível de pessoas.


 que eu saiba as praias pertencem ao povo português e a melhor lei do país impede a interdição ou pertença privada de tais espaços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2016 às 13:15)

SMOL25 disse:


> Obrigado. Venho à muitos anos para esta zona de Altura/Montegordo e nunca tinha visto disto.



Estou por Manta Rota, e venho para cá há 20 anos (desde os meus 7 meses), e apesar de _só ter memória alguns anos depois_, não me lembro de apanhar um estado do tempo e estado do mar tão bom durante 15 dias (e certamente que antes de chegar já assim estava, e assim continuará quando regressar a Lisboa).

Água sempre superior a 24ºC (creio que em alguns dias atingiu mesmo os 27ºC), com umas ondas de levante a dar um pouco de emoção, em contraste com o habitual mar-chão e menos quente dos últimos anos.


----------



## SMOL25 (13 Ago 2016 às 13:49)

Água tem estado impecável


----------



## Geopower (13 Ago 2016 às 14:31)

Dia excelente na praia de Santa Cruz: ondulação inferior a 1 metro;  temperatura da água do mar: 17,4 *C. Vento moderado de Norte.
Vista para norte:


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2016 às 15:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estou por Manta Rota, e venho para cá há 20 anos (desde os meus 7 meses), e apesar de _só ter memória alguns anos depois_, não me lembro de apanhar um estado do tempo e estado do mar tão bom durante 15 dias (e certamente que antes de chegar já assim estava, e assim continuará quando regressar a Lisboa).
> 
> Água sempre superior a 24ºC (creio que em alguns dias atingiu mesmo os 27ºC), com umas ondas de levante a dar um pouco de emoção, em contraste com o habitual mar-chão e menos quente dos últimos anos.


Boa tarde.

Manta Rota... Ainda estou para ir aí. 
No ano passado estive aí 10 dias, sempre com muito calor, dia e noite, 25-37°C quase sempre.
A água do mar entre 22-24°C  ( acho que baixou num dos dias para os 20°C) estava no ponto, quente qb.
Oxalá se mantenha assim..
 
Felizmente temos este ano a água do mar mais quente que o habitual - excepção feita ao Litoral Norte, claro! Aqui, salvo um ou outro dia, anda fresca.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (14 Ago 2016 às 00:39)

SMOL25 disse:


> E até quando dura o levante?
> 
> Apesar de ser não ser entendido na matéria este ano tenho assistido a comportamentos estranhos do tempo no Algarve: ondulação forte a uma brisa sempre fresca e noites "pouco"  quentes.



noites pouco quentes????  quase 50 noites tropicais!


----------



## Agreste (14 Ago 2016 às 00:47)

saí eu de Faro e vim pra costa vicentina a ver se conseguia dormir e chego aqui é um bafo igual ao lá de baixo... dias de praia sem vento e água quente. 
Isto está ao nível de 2010.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2016 às 22:32)

boas Sábado dia de praia em São Martinho do Porto até que o vento deixou na parte da tarde mudança de praia para o Baleal e que bem se lá estava a água estava um mimo.
Hoje dia de praia em São Martinho do Porto em que o sol só apareceu quase ao meio dia e a tarde esteve bastante agradável pena a água estar um pouco fria.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2016 às 22:49)

Aqui fica uma imagem da praia do baleal.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2016 às 23:00)

enquanto aqui por esta zona Oeste é raro a água chegar aos 20  na zona entre Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António no ultimo mês a temperatura da água nunca baixou dos 24  estando por esta altura por volta dos 27/28 graus  é mesmo um forno
Curioso que para amanhã o IPMA dá 25 graus temperatura de água de faro e 15 do Porto é só 10 graus de diferença coisa pouca


----------



## belem (15 Ago 2016 às 11:45)

Previsão para hoje (cerca das 14h):


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Ago 2016 às 16:43)

Acho que nunca vi a água tão quente 

Lisboa com 22ºC previstos, nunca vi tal número! 






23ºC facilmente chegam a Setúbal!






No Algarve nos 27ºC:


----------



## homem do mar (16 Ago 2016 às 22:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que nunca vi a água tão quente
> 
> Lisboa com 22ºC previstos, nunca vi tal número!
> 
> ...


Vai haver sítios que vai chegar aos 28 graus.


----------



## cfmm (17 Ago 2016 às 14:47)

Boas tardes!
Alguém me poderia informar sobre quais as previsões (nomeadamente do vento e temperatura) para a Praia de Ofir, entre dia 20 e 31 deste mês? Aqui por casa estamos um pouco reticentes em relação às nossas férias nessa zona por causa do tempo

Obrigado


----------



## homem do mar (17 Ago 2016 às 18:53)

cfmm disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Alguém me poderia informar sobre quais as previsões (nomeadamente do vento e temperatura) para a Praia de Ofir, entre dia 20 e 31 deste mês? Aqui por casa estamos um pouco reticentes em relação às nossas férias nessa zona por causa do tempo
> 
> Obrigado


Experimenta o windguru.cz nao tem a Praia de ofir mas é possivel que tenha uma Praia Perto de lá.


----------



## Nordico (17 Ago 2016 às 19:12)

A beleza do Nazaré com a névoa do mar desaparecendo por causa do calor do sol.   A temperatura da agua do mar estava 16.5c, eu medi os valores com thermometro digital.



tirada 6 julho com Panasonic GX8 video camera.


----------



## Nordico (17 Ago 2016 às 19:25)

Praia da Barra.   A temperatura da agua do mar estava 15.7c.


----------



## Nordico (17 Ago 2016 às 21:19)

Sim, a agua estava so 15.7c.


----------



## Nordico (17 Ago 2016 às 21:54)

Aqui tem agua morna. Minha praia favorita, é claro, a Praia do Campismo, Troia Peninsular.
Ao norte pode ver a Serra da Arrábida.   O oceano sempre parece quente: 22c - 23c.  Isolamento glorioso, pinhais, excelentes vistas e areia branca se estende por muitas kms.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2016 às 21:58)

Serão assim tão raros 22ºc nas costas da Peninsula de Setúbal?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2016 às 22:17)

belem disse:


> Serão assim tão raros 22ºc nas costas da Peninsula de Setúbal?



Pontualmente pode acontecer, raro é mesmo esta durabilidade,  impressionante!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2016 às 22:34)

Nordico disse:


> Sim, a agua estava so 15.7c.



Essa medição foi feita quando mesmo?
Se é recente, esse valor não faz sentido.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2016 às 23:00)

Não esperava uma média acima de 20ºc, na costa da Caparica para os 2 meses mais quentes do ano (neste caso Agosto e Setembro). E em Julho deve ser à volta de 20ºc.


----------



## Nordico (18 Ago 2016 às 21:19)

belem disse:


> Não esperava uma média acima de 20ºc, na costa da Caparica para os 2 meses mais quentes do ano (neste caso Agosto e Setembro). E em Julho deve ser à volta de 20ºc.



Olà,

Em 2015, tive a sorte de alugar uma casa acima Fonte da Telha para quase todos os meses de Julho e Agosto.   Todos os dias eu fui para o oceano, com o meu termômetro digital.    Eu comparei IPMA.pt e seatemperature.org com minhas próprias leituras.

A leitura de 21c ou 22c na praia Fonte da Telha não era raro durante julho, muitos dias com 21c ou 22c.  Eu sempre achei a leitura IPMA foram menores ( 18-19c ) mesmo quando eu mediu a tempeature oceano em 21c.

Agosto 2015 foi um mês problemática : um dia na mesma praia, eu medi 22.5c, no dia seguinte, 24 horas depois, eu medi 16c! Isso é uma grande diferença.   As bóias hidrográfica que medem a temperatura da água são várias milhas nas profundezas do oceano, e não por linha de costa, o que pode explicar as diferenças.   Por exemplo, a bóia Leixões (Matasinhos) é cerca de 12 km da costa.  Ver: http://www.hidrografico.pt/

A bóia de Nazare está lendo 19.8c que é uma grande melhoria a partir do 16c quando eu estava na Nazaré no início de julho.

As praias ao sul de Setúbal, a praia que eu vá para em Troia Peninsular sempre parece ter pequenas ondas ea água foi sempre morna para mim ( 21c - 22c ).   Pode comprar um termômetro piscina ao loja de Decathlon em Almada, custa 5 euros.


----------



## Nordico (18 Ago 2016 às 21:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa medição foi feita quando mesmo?
> Se é recente, esse valor não faz sentido.



Não tenho a certeza da data, eu acho que foi o início de julho.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Ago 2016 às 21:53)

boas 
dia excelente de praia em São Martinho do Porto pouco vento sol e água a cerca de 20 graus


----------



## Nordico (19 Ago 2016 às 18:28)

homem do mar disse:


> boas
> dia excelente de praia em São Martinho do Porto pouco vento sol e água a cerca de 20 graus



Eu gostaria muito de nadar nas águas de São Martinho do Porto.  
20 graus é excelente.

às vezes, eu acho que a psicologia do "frio" é importante: quando eu banhava na Praia do Malhão, no Alentejo, a água foi apenas 17.7c em setembro de 2015, mas parecia muito mais quente, parecia que era de aproximadamente 21c. A mesma experiência em Odeceixe, foi apenas 16c na água, mas era maravilhoso na pele e não é difícil para entrar no oceano.


----------



## Nordico (19 Ago 2016 às 19:21)

As areias brancas superlativo de Praia do Malhão (a areia é macia como farinha).  Uma trilha batida para chegar lá.  Ondas pequenas e vistas maravilhosas. De acordo com o termómetro, a temperatura da água foi apenas 17.7c em setembro de 2015, mas, apesar disso valor relativamente baixo, para nós sentimos o conforto perfeito para tomar banho ! 
Nós não aviso frio. Era bom para nadar.
Penhascos pequenos, um extenso sistema de dunas.  Selvagem e muito espaço.  Em Setembro 2015, eles foram melhorando o espaço de estacionamento, por isso, hoje, talvez haja espaço maior.   Muitos banhistas que apreciam a água rasa.  
Em contraste com a temperatura da água 17.7c em Setembro de 2015, a previsão da temperatura da agua hoje com IPMA.pt é 23c (Porto Covo: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/index.jsp?selLocal=138&idLocal=138) !


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Ago 2016 às 15:36)

Alguém me pode dizer a temperatura da água em Espinho? Não estou a conseguir carregar as imagens do ipma.


----------



## qwerl (22 Ago 2016 às 16:03)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer a temperatura da água em Espinho? Não estou a conseguir carregar as imagens do ipma.



Segundo o Surf Forecast (http://pt.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Espinho/seatemp) a temperatura da água em Espinho neste momento é de *17,4ºC*, o que é confirmado pelo mapa do IPMA, com tendência a baixar um pouco durante a tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

E os 23ºC parece que gostaram de Setúbal 






*24ºC* em alguns pontos, divinal


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2016 às 17:17)

Hoje não fui à praia, mas ja ouvi alguns relatos de agua morna em Cascais...faço ideia em Sesimbra, notável, 24ºC é algo impensável!.
O bom disto tudo é que em setembro costumamos ter tempo de SO, ou seja, acredito que a temperatura da agua do mar demore bastante tempo a arrefecer.
O vento de SO ajudar os veraneantes, obrigado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Ago 2016 às 20:13)

qwerl disse:


> Segundo o Surf Forecast (http://pt.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Espinho/seatemp) a temperatura da água em Espinho neste momento é de *17,4ºC*, o que é confirmado pelo mapa do IPMA, com tendência a baixar um pouco durante a tarde.


Obrigado! De facto não estava muito fria não


----------



## Nordico (23 Ago 2016 às 16:51)

24c em Setubal!  Fantástico!   
E boa agua em Espinho.
Já com o futebol, e com o mar quente, 2016 é um grande ano para Portugal!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Ago 2016 às 17:23)

Nordico disse:


> 24c em Setubal!  Fantástico!
> E boa agua em Espinho.
> Já com o futebol, e com o mar quente, 2016 é um grande ano para Portugal!!


Acabei de sair da água em Espinho e estava de facto decente.


----------



## Nordico (23 Ago 2016 às 20:37)

Podes ver todas as 807 praia portuguesas em website:- 
http://www.playocean.net/

não temperatura da agua mas a abundância de informações práticas sobre as indicações para a praia, tabela das marés, estacionamento, descriçrao e mapas etc.


----------



## Paelagius (23 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

Ontem, pelo final da tarde, próximo de Miramar, avistei golfinhos.


----------



## Skizzo (24 Ago 2016 às 17:51)

No litoral norte é que é uma desgraça. Água mais fria do que na Galiza e Astúrias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2016 às 21:05)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...dia/noticias/textos/sst-algarve.07-08-16.html


----------



## meko60 (24 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

Há muitos anos que não tinha a água a esta temperatura na Costa de Caparica, já vai na 2ª semana com temperatura acima dos20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:15)

Verão excepcional para quem gosta de praia, o desvio de temperatura da agua do mar na Arrábida é surreal.
De certa forma estamos a vender a ideia aos turistas que as nossas aguas são frescas/mornas, falo entre Cascais e Setúbal..


----------



## Nordico (25 Ago 2016 às 11:24)

Bom dia

O Praia da Galé perto de Melides (não deve ser confundido a mesma praia nomeado em Albufeira)

Alguém local ao Melides sabe se a temperatura do oceano pode ser morna aqui? Eu fui no ano passado, muito agressivo para nadar, ondas muito grandes por 5 dias.   É uma incrivelmente praia linda, mas não sei sobre se agua pode ser morna ou sempre fria.   Eu preciso criar um filme sobre esta praia e queria visitar quando é ideal para os banhistas, se possível.  Muito obrigado.


----------



## qwerl (25 Ago 2016 às 13:05)

Nordico disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O Praia da Galé perto de Melides (não deve ser confundido a mesma praia nomeado em Albufeira)
> 
> Alguém local ao Melides sabe se a temperatura do oceano pode ser morna aqui? Eu fui no ano passado, muito agressivo para nadar, ondas muito grandes por 5 dias.   É uma incrivelmente praia linda, mas não sei sobre se agua pode ser morna ou sempre fria.   Eu preciso criar um filme sobre esta praia e queria visitar quando é ideal para os banhistas, se possível.  Muito obrigado.



Bom dia Nordico

No SurfForecast tem um gráfico com a temperatura média da água em cada praia para cada mês. Podes consultar este site: http://pt.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Melides/seatemp
Segundo este site essa praia costuma ter sempre temperaturas superiores a 15ºC durante o ano todo, costumando ultrapassar os 20ºC durante o verão todo, a água é bastante morna portanto.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2016 às 10:43)

Tenho alguns amigos  pescadores e falaram-me que não se lembram de uma água tão morna em Cascais, tenho exactamente a mesma opinião.
Ontem fui a praia na zona de Cascais, e notei perfeitamente áreas onde água estava efectivamente morna, e em fundo rochoso, impressionante.
Nunca na vida fiquei a fazer snorkeling (apenas com calções de banho) practicamente 1 hora em Sesimbra, como este ano.
Bem, isto continua um sonho...



free picture upload


----------



## Nordico (26 Ago 2016 às 11:11)

qwerl disse:


> Bom dia Nordico
> 
> No SurfForecast tem um gráfico com a temperatura média da água em cada praia para cada mês. Podes consultar este site: http://pt.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Melides/seatemp
> Segundo este site essa praia costuma ter sempre temperaturas superiores a 15ºC durante o ano todo, costumando ultrapassar os 20ºC durante o verão todo, a água é bastante morna portanto.



Bom dia Qwerl

Muito obrigado para isso, meu amigo.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Ago 2016 às 14:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho alguns amigos  pescadores e falaram-me que não se lembram de uma água tão morna em Cascais, tenho exactamente a mesma opinião.
> Ontem fui a praia na zona de Cascais, e notei perfeitamente áreas onde água estava efectivamente morna, e em fundo rochoso, impressionante.
> Nunca na vida fiquei a fazer snorkeling (apenas com calções de banho) practicamente 1 hora em Sesimbra, como este ano.
> Bem, isto continua um sonho...
> ...


Não percebo como o Ipma só prevê 17 graus na temperatura da água para Setúbal quando na realidade está quase a 24 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2016 às 17:43)

homem do mar disse:


> Não percebo como o Ipma só prevê 17 graus na temperatura da água para Setúbal quando na realidade está quase a 24 graus.



Sim, não faz sentido, ainda por cima esteve uma manhã de vento SO, repetindo-se uma vez mais a aproximação das correntes mais quentes junto ás praias.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, não faz sentido, ainda por cima esteve uma manhã de vento SO, repetindo-se uma vez mais a aproximação das correntes mais quentes junto ás praias.


Muito possivelmente é um factor económico o pessoal de Lisboa deixava de ir para o Algarve e ficava em Setúbal e isso não interessa aos empresários do sector turístico que vendem o Algarve como terra de água morna.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2016 às 21:45)

homem do mar disse:


> Não percebo como o Ipma só prevê 17 graus na temperatura da água para Setúbal quando na realidade está quase a 24 graus.


Boa noite.
O ridículo disto é que são profissionais e, como tal, deveriam consultar o SEU modelo de previsão da temperatura do mar.
Se assim fosse nunca colocariam uma previsão tão desfasada da realidade.

Terá sido "o estagiário" a redigir a previsão?  

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Filipe (26 Ago 2016 às 21:57)

homem do mar disse:


> Muito possivelmente é um factor económico o pessoal de Lisboa deixava de ir para o Algarve e ficava em Setúbal e isso não interessa aos empresários do sector turístico que vendem o Algarve como terra de água morna.


Hora aqui esta, é que não convem dizer que a agua em Lisboa e Setúbal esta um caldo porque o Algarve pode perder turistas.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (26 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> O ridículo disto é que são profissionais e, como tal, deveriam consultar o SEU modelo de previsão da temperatura do mar.
> Se assim fosse nunca colocariam uma previsão tão desfasada da realidade.
> 
> ...



Parece mesmo que foi o estagiário é que a maioria dos utilizadores do site do IPMA só consulta a página principal desconhecendo. as previsões da temperatura do mar para toda a costa.


----------



## Nordico (27 Ago 2016 às 11:44)

homem do mar disse:


> Não percebo como o Ipma só prevê 17 graus na temperatura da água para Setúbal quando na realidade está quase a 24 graus.



Muitas vezes, é assim.   Por exemplo, no ano passado, IPMA previu 17c ou 18c na Fonte da Telha ou Sesimbra durante julho 2015, mas entrei no mar com o meu termômetro digital, no mesmo dia, e na realidade, a temperatura da água foi 21c, 22c ou 23c.    Normalmente, eu medir a água dez ou quinze vezes se eu visitar uma praia.

6 de julho de 2015 : Eu não podia acreditar que a água na Praia de NATO, ao sul de Fonte da Telha. Às 14h, eu medi 24c !!     Na verdade, a única maneira de saber a temperatura da água é fazer suas próprias medições.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2016 às 12:25)

Nordico disse:


> Muitas vezes, é assim.   Por exemplo, no ano passado, IPMA previu 17c ou 18c na Fonte da Telha ou Sesimbra durante julho 2015, mas entrei no mar com o meu termômetro digital, no mesmo dia, e na realidade, a temperatura da água foi 21c, 22c ou 23c.    Normalmente, eu medir a água dez ou quinze vezes se eu visitar uma praia.
> 
> 6 de julho de 2015 : Eu não podia acreditar que a água na Praia de NATO, ao sul de Fonte da Telha. Às 14h, eu medi 24c !!     Na verdade, a única maneira de saber a temperatura da água é fazer suas próprias medições.



Medir a temperatura seja água ou ar,  é sempre algo um pouco dificil, pois qualquer incorrecção/descuido temos logo dados errados, possivelmente se eu fizesse media junto ao fundo do mar,  talvez a 1,5 mts ou 2 metros de profundidade. Nordico, uma pergunta consigo comprar um desses sem ser na net( mandar vir do ebay) ?


----------



## Nordico (27 Ago 2016 às 13:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Medir a temperatura seja água ou ar,  é sempre algo um pouco dificil, pois qualquer incorrecção/descuido temos logo dados errados, possivelmente se eu fizesse media junto ao fundo do mar,  talvez a 1,5 mts ou 2 metros de profundidade. Nordico, uma pergunta consigo comprar um desses sem ser na net( mandar vir do ebay) ?



Eu não acredito que podes comprar estes tipos de dispositivos em todas as lojas, eu tenho procurado, de forma exaustiva.  Eu não encontrei qualquer dispositivo em Portugal. Mas http://www.Screwfix.eu (com base na Inglaterra, mas com um elemento europeu) têm o termômetro digital, para a venda, e sim, eles vão entregá-lo a Portugal por correio.

O termômetro digital que eu tenho é robusta, sobrevive ser submergido por 30 minutos, e dá uma leitura muito rápida.

Screwfix.eu vai entregar a Portugal. Os links são:

http://www.screwfix.eu/tpi-digital-pocket-thermometer.html

O preço é 18,95 euros, com o custo de entrega de 15 euros:

http://www.screwfix.eu/delivery-info

Nos últimos dois anos, tenho comprado muitos dispositivos da internet e das lojas.   No centro comercial Almada, eu comprei um simples termômetro piscina, feita de plástico, cerca de 5 euros. Este foi um bom investimento: ele flutua e eu era capaz de amarrar corda para ele e anexar a minha mão.   Mas o mercúrio espera um longo tempo para resolver a temperatura, aproximadamente 5 minutos.

Eu, então, comprei um termômetro para aquários de peixes, mas esta foi uma má decisão: o dispositivo não foi concebido para ser imerso em água, apenas a sonda, por isso parou de funcionar.

Uma outra loja em Almada Centre me perguntam por 200 euros para um termómetro digital  (por esse preço, espero que o termómetro é feita de ouro).

Se obsessivamente queres saber a temperatura do oceano (como eu), então o termômetro digital Screwfix é a melhor opção.    Eu testei todas as outras opções.

Normalmente, eu tomar o termômetro digital e entrar na água : eu medir a água na linha costeira, em seguida, cerca de 5 metros de distância da costa, em seguida, cerca de 10 metros, e depois de 15 metros.   Vou então nadar leste ou oeste por uma pequena distância.

A temperatura da água muda : parece haver um monte de mistura de água fria e morna. Na praia de Troia (Praia do Campismo ) no litoral, a água foi 23c, em seguida, cerca de 10 metros para fora era 22.3c, então se eu nadar para o norte, caiu para 21.9c, em seguida, retorna rapidamente para 23c.


----------



## Nordico (31 Ago 2016 às 19:10)

Já viu Helder Afonso no Youtube ? Ele criou muitos filmes de drones de praias portugesas, sob o nome Portugal Vista do Ar:


Eu particularmente gosto de seu vídeo de Moledo , a praia mais a norte de Portugal


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2016 às 20:24)

Hoje estive na praia das Moitas, no Monte Estoril e a ondulação estava impressionante. Apanhei ondas de 4 metros ou mais e até me vi aflito por momentos. De notar também a temperatura da água, que estava óptima, e a presença de alforrecas/caravelas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2016 às 20:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hoje estive na praia das Moitas, no Monte Estoril e a ondulação estava impressionante. *Apanhei ondas de 4 metros ou mais e até me vi aflito por momentos.* De notar também a temperatura da água, que estava óptima, e a presença de alforrecas/caravelas.



Estive lá de manhã e não vi nada disso, alias 4 metros ou mais, puro exagero. lol
Se assim fosse nem entravas na agua, estaria bandeira vermelha.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2016 às 20:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estive lá de manhã e não vi nada disso, alias 4 metros ou mais, puro exagero. lol
> Se assim fosse nem entravas na agua, estaria bandeira vermelha.


Porque é que haveria de estar a mentir aos membros do fórum? Se não era 4 metros, estava lá perto. Estava bandeira amarela e mal saí da água mudaram para vermelha...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2016 às 23:37)

Agora com esta onda de calor, Setembro deve ser o melhor mês para praia... 22ºC continuam por Lisboa, raro.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Set 2016 às 10:54)

Agora na Terça e Quarta-feira vamos ter vento de SW nas praias de Setúbal, vamos ver se aquece ainda mais... :P


----------



## belem (4 Set 2016 às 11:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Agora com esta onda de calor, Setembro deve ser o melhor mês para praia... 22ºC continuam por Lisboa, raro.



Agosto mas também Setembro são os meses em que o mar atinge as maiores temperaturas, pelo menos, junto à Estremadura.
Esse valor não é assim tão raro para a região, está até muito perto da média.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Set 2016 às 15:50)

Interessante ver Carcavelos com bandeira vermelha, parece que a água já chegou a um dos postos dos nadadores salvadores inclusivé à bandeira. Está agreste por lá!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2016 às 19:25)

Fui novamente à praia das Moitas e a ondulação estava algo forte, tal como ontem. A força das ondas era brutal! Fiz um vídeo:
Apesar de estar bandeira vermelha, os nadadores salvadores deixavam as pessoas aventurarem-se no pontão...
Passei pela marginal e todas as praias tinham bandeira amarela, excepto Carcavelos que tinha bandeira vermelha.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Set 2016 às 19:33)

O ex-furacão Gaston a fazer-se sentir 

Claro que pela pequena dimensão espacial do sistema tropical (comparativamente aos habituais ciclones extra-tropicais atlânticos) e pela longa distância a PT continental, a ondulação não foi muito grande (2 metros), mas ainda assim fez-se notar devido ao elevado período da ondulação (16s). Nas praias da linha, a direcção de W em vez do habitual NW, também ajudou a sentir mais o efeito.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2016 às 21:00)

O mar tem estado agitado, estando hoje em Cascais, optei por ir para a praia da Duquesa, estava bandeira verde, obrigado marina de Cascais.
A temperatura da água do mar mantém-se um espectáculo, e tendo em conta que estamos em setembro, deve perdurar assim por um bom tempo.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2016 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Pelo Algarve a água está um espectáculo. Quente qb...
Ontem e hoje notei que a ondulação estava de sul com ondas bastante altas para a norma desta zona de Manta Rota-Vila Real de Santo António. Os sets estavam muito certinhos, pouco ou nenhum vento - associei logo à TT Gastão.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2016 às 20:12)

*Temperatura da água do mar alcançou valores mais altos dos últimos 16 anos*

A temperatura da água do mar alcançou, em julho e agosto, os valores mais altos dos últimos 16 anos no Algarve e na Costa Vicentina, revelou hoje o Instituto Hidrográfico (IH), da Marinha Portuguesa.

Em comunicado, o IH indica que “registou este ano um aumento da temperatura da água do mar à superfície, ao longo da orla costeira do Algarve e da Costa Vicentina, durante os meses de julho e agosto, alcançando valores máximos relativamente aos últimos 16 anos”.

Aquele organismo da Marinha Portuguesa adianta que a água do mar no Algarve registou uma temperatura média de 22,3 graus, em julho, e de 23,9 graus, em agosto, correspondendo a um aumento de dois e 2,7 graus em relação às respetivas médias dos últimos 16 anos (2000-2015).

Segundo o IH, as elevadas temperaturas da água do mar verificadas este ano nas praias do Algarve deveram-se “à persistência pouco habitual do vento de levante durante os meses de julho e agosto”.

A ação deste vento sobre a superfície do mar provocou uma agitação marítima de sudeste com altura significativa superior a um metro e o arrastamento das massas de água à superfície do mar para junto da costa, permitindo o seu aquecimento ao longo de julho e agosto, explica o IH.

No Algarve, o máximo registado este ano foi de 26,5 graus, a 28 julho, correspondendo a um valor muito próximo do máximo histórico registado em 2010 (26,6 graus).

Já as altas temperaturas da água do mar que se registaram, em meados de agosto, ao longo da Costa Vicentina, tiveram origem no Algarve, onde as massas de água aqueceram em julho e agosto, de acordo com o IH.

No entanto, adianta aquele organismo, o processo oceanográfico que transportou estas massas de água até Sines, Troia e Sesimbra não se deve apenas ao vento de levante registado no Algarve, mas à conjugação deste episódio com a ausência da nortada (vento de norte) ao longo da costa oeste de Portugal, que habitualmente sopra com intensidade neste período do ano.

O IH explica que, após um período intenso de nortada em julho em que a água fria do fundo do mar se manteve dos 19 graus, registou-se, em agosto, uma modificação deste regime de vento, com a redução da sua velocidade e com a sua rotação para o quadrante de sudoeste.

Segundo o IH, este processo permitiu o transporte de água mais quente, proveniente da costa algarvia através de uma corrente costeira que contornou o cabo de Sagres e alcançou a costa vicentina, chegando mesmo até ao cabo Espichel.

Aquele organismo avança que a água mais quente registou-se entre os dias 11 e 20 de agosto na Costa Vicentina, que atingiu uma temperatura de 19,7 graus, cerca de 1,6 graus superior à média dos últimos 16 anos (2000-2015).

Nesta costa, este ano atingiu-se também um máximo histórico de 23,1 graus, a 19 agosto, superior em cerca de 1,5 graus ao máximo anteriormente registado nesse mês.

Fonte: http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...cancou-valores-mais-altos-dos-ultimos-16-anos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Set 2016 às 20:22)

Thomar disse:


> *Temperatura da água do mar alcançou valores mais altos dos últimos 16 anos*
> 
> A temperatura da água do mar alcançou, em julho e agosto, os valores mais altos dos últimos 16 anos no Algarve e na Costa Vicentina, revelou hoje o Instituto Hidrográfico (IH), da Marinha Portuguesa.
> 
> ...




Aqui fica a noticia oficial da Página da AMN: http://www.amn.pt/Media/Paginas/DetalheNoticia.aspx?nid=996


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 15:22)

Algarve = Caldo







No mapa do IPMA a costa algarvia aparece com* 25ºC*, mais alta que na Madeira!


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 16:20)

Já estive há uns anos em Monte Gordo e nessa altura fez-me um bocado confusão a temperatura da água, isto porque cá fora estariam cerca de 34ºC e na tentativa de me refrescar um pouco no mar acabou por ser pior ainda. Já nessa altura me interrogava se num futuro próximo com as mudanças climáticas não poderíamos vir a ter furacões de cat1 ou 2 a rondar o Sul da Península. Quem sabe um dia..


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 16:27)

Hoje de manhã fui dar um mergulho a Cascais, eram 9:00 estava a entrar na agua, não houve qualquer choque térmico.
Temperatura ar: 23ºC
Temperatura água: 21/22ºC
Mergulhei algumas vezes ao fundo para perceber a diferença de temperatura da agua entre superficie e junto à areia,e simplesmente não senti. Isto a 2 mts/ 2,5 mts de profundidade.

Simplesmente brutal, este verão ficará na minha memória para sempre. 


O verão passado foi dos piores de sempre em termos de nortada,e eu que o diga(até estores foram arrancados na casa de um predio vizinho, a 3 metros do solo!), este foi bem mais soft, sem comparação, isto é um pouco como nos jogos de futebol,nunca há jogos iguais, e verões também não.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Set 2016 às 18:21)

Hoje por Sines a temperatura da água aumentou e a ondulação ficou muito mais baixa.
Amanhã vou estar por Sesimbra ver se não arrefece muito porque vai regressar a nortada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 19:20)

Bóia de Faro chegou aos *26,1ºC* hoje


----------



## belem (6 Set 2016 às 19:59)

criz0r disse:


> Já estive há uns anos em Monte Gordo e nessa altura fez-me um bocado confusão a temperatura da água, isto porque cá fora estariam cerca de 34ºC e na tentativa de me refrescar um pouco no mar acabou por ser pior ainda. Já nessa altura me interrogava se num futuro próximo com as mudanças climáticas não poderíamos vir a ter furacões de cat1 ou 2 a rondar o Sul da Península. Quem sabe um dia..



Normalmente diz-se que é quando o mar anda nos 27ºc ou mais, que há maior tendência para isso acontecer.

E essa deve ser ter sido a temperatura atingida no mar hoje em Monte Gordo.

Mas eu espero, que isso não venha a acontecer, pelo menos nas próximas décadas, até porque o clima desta região, é mediterrânico...
E creio que eram precisas áreas extensas com a água a essa temperatura, para se desenvolver algo...

Mas talvez seja interessante entender o que acontece em zonas com um clima mediterrânico, que tenham estas temperaturas no mar...


----------



## Nordico (6 Set 2016 às 22:32)

Boa noite,

*A divisão Norte / Sul?*

Os meus amigos portugueses dizem que a temperatura da agua do mar norte de Lisboa é "normalemente fria", mas a sul de Lisboa é "pode ser morna".    Este é um gráfico de temperatura do mar recente da IPMA.  Podes ver a cor do calor a ser frio (azul) até Lisboa, mais sul de Lisboa a cor é vermelho, represantando um pouco da calor.






Alguém sabes, por favor, em termos simples, porque a água norte de Lisboa é supostamente frio? E ao sul Lisboa a água é morna?

Se mora no Norte, encontra o tempartura do mar morna ou não? Eu quero descobrir a Costa Norte, meu amigo dizer que ele visite Praia do Moldeo e em setembro 2011 foi surpreendentemente morna, mas nem sempre é assim.

Eu gostaria de ouvir de pessoas que vivem na costa norte e como a experiência de banho é.

Muito obrigado amigos/amigas!


----------



## homem do mar (7 Set 2016 às 00:05)

Nordico disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> *A divisão Norte / Sul?*
> 
> ...


penso que a água do Mar a Norte de Lisboa é mais fria devido sobretudo há nortada que é bem mais intensa acima de Lisboa do que abaixo de Lisboa.
Por falar em água fria a água mais fria que apanhei na vida foi na nascente do Agroal (concelho de ourém ) mesmo em praias do norte litoral nuca apanhei água tão fria.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2016 às 00:16)

Na Costa da Caparica, o pôr-do-sol foi assim, depois de mais uma tarde em banho Maria. 

Que verão, este!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 00:41)

homem do mar disse:


> penso que a água do Mar a Norte de Lisboa é mais fria devido sobretudo há nortada que é bem mais intensa acima de Lisboa do que abaixo de Lisboa.
> Por falar em água fria a água mais fria que apanhei na vida foi na nascente do Agroal (concelho de ourém ) mesmo em praias do norte litoral nuca apanhei água tão fria.


É basicamente isso, a nortada é o grande motor da temperatura do mar durante o Verão. Mantém o litoral norte/centro sempre com temperaturas nos 15-18ºC, algo normal. O que acontece é que o vento "empurra" as águas da costa para longe da mesma, surgindo as águas profundas mais frias à superfície. 

Como a nortada é mais intensa a norte do Tejo, o efeito de _*upwelling*_ (que é o termo correto) é menos intenso para a costa sul de Portugal. Daí as águas da costa da Caparica, Sesimbra, Setúbal serem mais quentes, chegando muitas vezes água quente vinda do SW.


----------



## Nordico (7 Set 2016 às 09:10)

Para obrigado por tuas respostas, aqui está uma foto de Serra da Arrábida.   Existem inúmeras enseadas e praias, e eu sempre achei boa temperatura da água aqui (21c +), mas em Sesimbra numa tarde em julho, foi mais frio, apenas a 18.5c.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2016 às 10:32)

Boas, em relação a este tema posso afirmar ser um sortudo por já ter ido a "banhos" em grande parte do litoral português tirando a região mais a Norte.
Já estive no Algarve com a água "gelada" mas também já lá apanhei muitas vezes a água tipo caldo, a costa vicentina mais concretamente em Almograve a água é geralmente fria enquanto que em Porto Covo ela já é bem mais quente. Já estive por exemplo mais a Norte na Praia da Barra em Aveiro com a água relativamente suportável assim como nas praias de Espinho e Gaia que são diga-se de passagem muito violentas mas fantásticas. As águas mais frias que já apanhei foram nas praias da Foz do Douro no grande Porto. Penso que a temperatura média daquelas águas não ande muito longe dos 15ºC/16ºC. Em contraste já estive uma vez em Estaca de bares no Norte de Espanha e lembro-me que a água estava tépida. Na minha opinião existem diversos factores que influenciam de um modo geral a temperatura do mar nas praias nomeadamente as correntes oceânicas,vento até mesmo as extensões de areal/rocha que cada praia dispõe.


----------



## belem (8 Set 2016 às 10:44)

A água do Algarve no verão geralmente é morna, mas pode acontecer em certas fases e regiões, ela ficar mais fria, sobretudo de Faro para Oeste.

Já nos Açores e na Madeira, a água quente no verão, tanto quanto sei, nunca tem falhado.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Set 2016 às 22:39)

Boa noite.
Ainda pelos Algarve's...
Por cá tem sido dias de praia óptimos, com sol e calor, calor que veio a diminuir de 4.a feira para cá, fruto do vento noturno e da manhã, de NO, e da tarde de SO.
Ontem pelas 11h medi 21,0°C a temperatura da água; já pelas 17h medi 24,0°C. Hoje de manhã medi 20,5°C e de tarde a água estava bem mais quente (o termómetro avariou!).
Antes de 4.a feira estava um "senhor" caldo, fruto dos ventos de SE e S...
O vento é mesmo um motor de aquecimento ou arrefecimento do oceano.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2016 às 22:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> Ainda pelos Algarve's...
> Por cá tem sido dias de praia óptimos, com sol e calor, calor que veio a diminuir de 4.a feira para cá, fruto do vento noturno e da manhã, de NO, e da tarde de SO.
> Ontem pelas 11h medi 21,0°C a temperatura da água; já pelas 17h medi 24,0°C. Hoje de manhã medi 20,5°C e de tarde a água estava bem mais quente (o termómetro avariou!).
> ...



Estava tão quente que o termómetro arrebentou.  De facto, este Verão foi um excelente verão, com muita lestada como é preciso e sem muita nortada que também não faz muita falta e água manteve-se quentinha durante praticamente o verão todo. Esta semana até gostei, menos pessoal na praia, sabe bem tirar férias na 1ª quinzena de Setembro. 

Para o ano, a água devia estar um pouquinho mais quente, quanto mais quente melhor,  agora se vem um Verão desgraçado com nortada preparem-se para ouvir tudo a queixar-se.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2016 às 00:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estava tão quente que o termómetro arrebentou.  De facto, este Verão foi um excelente verão, com muita lestada como é preciso e sem muita nortada que também não faz muita falta e água manteve-se quentinha durante praticamente o verão todo. Esta semana até gostei, menos pessoal na praia, sabe bem tirar férias na 1ª quinzena de Setembro.
> 
> Para o ano, a água devia estar um pouquinho mais quente, quanto mais quente melhor,  agora se vem um Verão desgraçado com nortada preparem-se para ouvir tudo a queixar-se.


Por acaso o termómetro começou a falhar no início da semana, por ter estado numa varanda muito quente - um dos valores era HHH; o próprio LCD estragou-se: o líquido espalhou-se pelo ecrã dificultando a visualização.
Como dizes, o vento de N/NO é má sina se constante: por experiência própria, há uns anos tive 10 dias de temperaturas aquáticas inferiores a 18°C em pleno mês de julho. Foram 10 dias de ventos fortes de terra.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2016 às 14:50)

Hoje de manhã a água estava fresca (queixa de bastante gente).
Até às 11h tivemos vento de Leste, rodando por essa altura para Sueste.
Logo mais verei se realmente aqueceu como esperado...

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2016 às 08:27)

A água anteontem e ontem pela tarde esteve muito boa.
A paragem do vento proveniente de NO/N ajudou...

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2016 às 14:39)

Falou-se aqui há umas semanas atrás, mais concretamente a 4 de Setembro, nos efeitos da tempestade tropical Gaston na ondulação, pois bem, com imenso atraso deixo os meus registos desse Domingo(04/09/016) relativos a essa agitação, pelo barlavento algarvio, na Praia da Rocha. Apesar de agitado, passei muito tempo a admirar os pormenores das ondas, as bandeiras oscilaram entre o amarelo e o vermelho (quanto mais para Oeste maior era a ondulação), mas apesar dos avisos, havia sempre malucos que se aventuravam, e lá iam soando os apitos dos nadadores-salvadores... Bom, ficam as fotos e deixo posteriormente um video, que ultimamente ando numa de abusar na quantidade de fotos:


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2016 às 14:46)

Aqui fica o dito vídeo, é só pena ter tantos figurantes, mas alguns até nos mostram a força da  água


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2016 às 17:55)

*Forte ondulação vira duas embarcações em Aveiro*
com Lusa


 Duas embarcações de recreio viraram esta manhã ao largo de S. Jacinto, em Aveiro, devido à forte ondulação, tendo um dos três tripulantes sido transportado ao hospital com sintomas de hipotermia, disse à Lusa fonte da Polícia Marítima.





Segundo a fonte, as duas embarcações praticavam pesca lúdica, sendo que uma delas terá virado e a segunda, numa tentativa de lhe prestar socorro, terá também acabado por tombar devido à forte ondulação no local.

O acidente ocorreu cerca das 09:50 “na zona de rebentação”, a cerca de “300 a 400 metros” da costa.

De acordo com a Polícia Marítima de Aveiro, os três tripulantes que seguiam nas embarcações são do sexo masculino, com idades entre os 25 e 45 anos, tendo chegado a terra pelos próprios meios, com algum auxílio de populares.

Apenas um deles, por apresentar sintomas de hipotermia, foi transportado ao Hospital de Aveiro.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...rte-ondulacao-vira-duas-embarcacoes-em-aveiro


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2016 às 20:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Falou-se aqui há umas semanas atrás, mais concretamente a 4 de Setembro, nos efeitos da tempestade tropical Gaston na ondulação, pois bem, com imenso atraso deixo os meus registos desse Domingo(04/09/016) relativos a essa agitação, pelo barlavento algarvio, na Praia da Rocha. Apesar de agitado, passei muito tempo a admirar os pormenores das ondas, as bandeiras oscilaram entre o amarelo e o vermelho (quanto mais para Oeste maior era a ondulação), mas apesar dos avisos, houvia sempre malucos que se aventuravam, e lá iam soando os apitos dos nadadores-salvadores... Bom, ficam as fotos e deixo posteriormente um video, que ultimamente ando numa de abusar na quantidade de fotos:



Quanto a mim não estás abusar em nada, fotos excelentes das ondas, fazes muito bem partilhar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2016 às 21:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quanto a mim não estás abusar em nada, fotos excelentes das ondas, fazes muito bem partilhar.



Obrigado, jonas_87! Pois, ainda bem que não abuso, só que eu sei que para alguns membros se torna complicado abrir os tópicos com tantas fotos, mas que hei-de fazer... não consigo escolher 5 ou 6 num universo de 100 fotos que tenho da ondulação deste dia, e depois acabo por exagerar um pouco


----------



## Nordico (19 Set 2016 às 02:44)

Bom dia,

Fui a Praia do Ribeiro do Cavalo, oeste de Sesimbra.   Se nunca visitou este oásis, é uma coisa que deve!

A água foi turquesa e verde, rasa e morna.  
A temperatura do oceano foi 20c, o ar foi 30c.  
A orientação da praia é para o sul, por isso recebe muito sol.

Vegetação exuberante, e sem um edifício em qualquer lugar. 
interessante formações de rocha, é possível mergulhar a partir destes.

Para chegar é difícil para os caminhantes inexperientes : ascendente em trilhas estreitas, íngremes, feitas de escombros.

O único aspecto negativo, lixo encontrando-se na trás da praia.


----------



## Nordico (20 Set 2016 às 14:17)

Parte 2 do vídeo de Praia Ribeiro do Cavalo.  

Para dar perspectiva, eu criei o filme a partir de cima da colina, olhando para baixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2016 às 14:26)

Nordico disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Fui a Praia do Ribeiro do Cavalo, oeste de Sesimbra.   Se nunca visitou este oásis, é uma coisa que deve!
> 
> ...



Praia de uma beleza inacreditável!
Parece que estamos nas Baleares, Sardenha ou mesmo Grécia, quanto a mim, é a melhor da nossa costa em termos de cor de água.
Tens feito excelentes partilhas, continua.

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2016 às 14:35)

Quanto ao lixo nas praias isso tem muito que se lhe diga, se fores por exemplo a praia da Ursa (Sintra), praia espectacular, vais encontrar muito pouco lixo, a explicação é simples, é muito frequentada por estrangeiros, mentalidades...


----------



## Nordico (20 Set 2016 às 16:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Praia de uma beleza inacreditável!
> Parece que estamos nas Baleares, Sardenha ou mesmo Grécia, quanto a mim, é a melhor da nossa costa em termos de cor de água.
> Tens feito excelentes partilhas, continua.
> 
> Cumprimentos




Obrigado pela tuas palavras amáveis, amigo. 
Concordo plenamente com tu quando dizes que Praia Ribeiro do Cavalo se assemelha a uma praia da ilha da Grécia.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Set 2016 às 23:39)

Boas alguém sabe a que temperatura costuma estar o mar na madeira em Outubro?


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2016 às 11:03)

Em média em Outubro 22º e tal no início do mês e a tender para os 21º no final do mês. 
Este ano dada a anomalia que tem havido deverá estar 1º acima disso.





https://iridl.ldeo.columbia.edu/map...tml?bbox=bb:325.91:5.60:363.23:47.81:bb&T=Sep


----------



## homem do mar (23 Set 2016 às 20:18)

Obrigado pela informação devo ir a meio do mês ainda vou apanhar uma bela temperatura de água certamente.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2016 às 12:45)

Mar dos Açores, ainda com 26-27ºc em algumas partes.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Set 2016 às 12:15)

belem disse:


> Mar dos Açores, ainda com 26-27ºc em algumas partes.


mas isso já é mais em alto mar perto das ilhas ainda não passou dos 25


----------



## belem (25 Set 2016 às 12:24)

homem do mar disse:


> mas isso já é mais em alto mar perto das ilhas ainda não passou dos 25



É na zona marítima pertencente ao território dos Açores (não se restringe às zonas costeiras, sim).


----------



## homem do mar (20 Out 2016 às 20:05)

Boas depois de uns dias de passeio pela ilha da Madeira tiver oportunidade de entrar na espectacular água da Madeira, simplesmente não custa a entrar no mar água a rondar os 24 graus o mesmo que se verifica fora de água e isto em Outubro aconselho a todos a virem à Madeira em Outubro o tempo ainda está excelente para fazer um pouco de praia.


----------



## Nordico (25 Out 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia

Eu descobri um site, ÇaBaigne.net, (em francês, mas fácil de navegar, se não falam francês), que mostra muito bem todas as temperaturas da agua do mar atuais através de uma determinada área geográfica (ou seja, toda a Europa, ou apenas o país da França ou Irlanda, por exemplo), apresentada em um mapa.

Se clicar no "pays par pays", este lhe dá muitas opções.

http://www.cabaigne.net/europe/

e aqui está o link para as temperaturas do oceano perto de Lisboa: http://www.cabaigne.net/europe/portugal/lisbonne/

Eu não sei se os valores estão corretos, e de onde vem os dados ... mas parece um bom recurso, e eu gosto da apresentação em um mapa.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 16:46)

Estreia do primeiro mar agitado em Carcavelos, no dia 23/Out à tarde.

Fotos de Cristina Bastos no forte de S.Julião da Barra


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2016 às 18:54)

Ainda há areia nas praias da Costa da Caparica?


----------



## homem do mar (17 Nov 2016 às 14:54)

Praia da Calheta, Madeira.




Prainha perto da Ponta de São Lorenço é das águas mais transparentes que vi em Portugal.


----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 00:23)

Está muito agitado o mar esta noite, é bem audível a rebentação.

Sinal do aviso amarelo que entrou em vigor para a agitação marítima e sinal também da frente que certamente já estará numa lenta aproximação.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Nov 2016 às 09:17)

A Câmara de Matosinhos desaconselhou a utilização balnear ou recreativa da água das praias do concelho até ao final de março de 2017, devido a obras na ETAR.

Ontem, estava assim.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Nov 2016 às 14:29)

boas não sei se já alguém reparou mas as ilhas selvagens dispõem agora de um boiá ondógrafo.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2016 às 23:42)

Boas,

Deixo aqui 3 fotos tiradas por mim recentemente aqui na zona.


----------

